# [melango] Vorsicht vor Melango.de, neu: JW Handelssysteme, ab 11/2013  B2B Technologies Chemnitz



## passer (14 August 2009)

Werben mit kostenfreien Standardzugang,nach Anmeldung erhält man eine Rechnung 292€ und bei Nichtzahlung wird mit Inkasso gedroht.

Also wer in die Falle schon getappt ist,nicht zahlen und auf einen ev. Mahnbescheid warten.


----------



## webwatcher (14 August 2009)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Melango.de*



passer schrieb:


> Werben mit kostenfreien Standardzugang,


Wo und wie wird geworben?

Ein Impressum kann ich trotz intensivem Suchens nicht finden


----------



## passer (14 August 2009)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Melango.de*

Auf der Startseite/Anmelden 
Restposten Grosshandel | Anmelden auf melango.de

Steht groß: 0€ Standartmitgliedschaft


Dann hier:

Restposten Grosshandel | Großhandel, Restposten & Import | Geschäftsverbindungen | Als Standard Mitglied anmelden

Menge 1 0€ 

Also Kosten sind nicht ersichtlich,bzw werden geschickt verdeckt.
Masche die ja bei den normalen Nutzlosenanbietern bekannt ist.


Ach ja telef. Erreichbarkeit: 0900er Nummer

Und auf Emails erhält man folgendes:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> unser E-Mail Support für Anfragen aller Art ist wieder ab kommenden Montag um 9.00 Uhr zu erreichen. Aufgrund von mehreren hundert Anfragen am Tag ist es uns nicht möglich diese in der richtigen Reihenfolge und zeitnah abzuarbeiten. Wir bitten sie daher uns Ihre Anfrage einfach ab Montag  erneut zuzusenden. Telefonisch erreichen sie uns Freitags bis 12 Uhr und dann wieder ab kommenden Montag.
> 
> ...


----------



## Antiscammer (14 August 2009)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Melango.de*

Guckt mal auf den Registriervorgang für die "Standard-Mitgliedschaft".

Ganz merkwürdige Formulierungen. Blickt da jemand durch?


----------



## webwatcher (14 August 2009)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Melango.de*

Ein Mißverständnis, hab mich wohl nicht genau genug ausgedrückt.

Wo und wie wird für den Laden selber geworben, d.h wie bist du auf die Seite gekommen?


----------



## passer (14 August 2009)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Melango.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Ein Mißverständnis, hab mich wohl nicht genau genug ausgedrückt.
> 
> Wo und wie wird für den Laden selber geworben, d.h wie bist du auf die Seite gekommen?



Emailnewsletter eine Werbemailers (Verkaufen sie kostenlos)


----------



## webwatcher (14 August 2009)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Melango.de*

Sowas landet bei mir eh im Spamfiltergulli


----------



## Antiscammer (14 August 2009)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Melango.de*

Bitte das mal an die Wettbewerbszentrale melden.

Wettbewerbszentrale


----------



## passer (14 August 2009)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Melango.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Sowas landet bei mir eh im Spamfiltergulli



Der Spamfilter von Winmail ist leider Schrott.
Aber ab Windows 7 wird da sowieso eine andere Soft genutzt.


----------



## Reducal (14 August 2009)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Melango.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Bitte das mal an die Wettbewerbszentrale melden.


Oder, wenn man geschädigt ist, Strafanzeige mit dem Hinweis auf das Verfahren in Chemnitz erstatten! Haben die Beteiligten nicht schon Erfahrung, was die Strafbarkeit ihres Tuns angeht?

Was die Adressen in Berlin, Düsseldorf, München, Hamburg und Frankfurt angeht, so sind das reine Postweiterleitungsadressen eines bekannten Bürodienstleisters, also keine echten Standorte.


----------



## Marco (15 August 2009)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Melango.de*



passer schrieb:


> Werben mit kostenfreien Standardzugang,nach Anmeldung erhält man eine Rechnung 292€ und bei Nichtzahlung wird mit Inkasso gedroht.
> 
> Also wer in die Falle schon getappt ist,nicht zahlen und auf einen ev. Mahnbescheid warten.



Da hast du ein schönes Thema "ausgegraben". Melangos unseriöses Gebahren ist schon eine Weile Thema.

Im März 09 hat sich Akte09 schon dahintergeklemmt siehe Video bei  Youtube [.....]

Auch über google erfährt man über diese Firma sehr viel.

HtH

Gruß Marco


----------



## nefelim (19 Mai 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Melango.de*

[noparse]Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich habe den gleichen Beitrag hier schonmal reingestellt aber er wurde sofort gelöscht, nun mein 2er Versuch.

Also ich habe mich letzte Woche bei melango.de registriert weil mein lebengefährte sich selbstständig machen will und er hatte mich gebeten mich dort auf der Plattform mal umzuschauen. Nachdem ich genaustens geprüft hatt ob für mich kosten anfallen, was nicht der Fall war, habe ich dann die Anmeldung abgeschlossen. Ich habe eine fiktive Firma angegeben da ich nicht selbstständig bin und die anmeldung sonst nicht funktioniert hätte. Daraufhin bekam ich eine Begrüssungsmail mit den Zugangsdaten und keinen Hinweis auf irgendeine Zahlung. Vor zwei Tagen bekam ich dann noch ne mail mit einer angeblichen Rechnung im Anhang. Auf der Rechnung stand aber kein Rechnungsbetrag und ich hab das als Scherz abgetan oder als versehen. Gestern bekam ich einen Brief per Post indem dann die Rechnung von 285,60 EUR war. Ich war total schockiert und habe versucht mit melango Kontakt aufzunehmen. Erstmal schrieb ich eine email, worauf ich dann eine Rückmail bekam das aus kostengründen der email support nicht mehr aktiv sei und das ich nur per Telefon oder Fax kontakt aufnehmen könne. Dann hab ich diese teure Nummer angerufen und nach ein paar Minuten aufgegeben, weil es mir zu teuer war. Dann hab ich über den Vordruck von melango einen Brief per Post geschickt. Ich hab reingeschrieben das ein Missverständnis vorliegt und das ich kein Kunde bin und es auch nicht sein will da ich nicht selbstständig bin und das ich mit sofortiger Wirkung kündigen will. Daraufhin bekam ich diese Email, die mich sehr schockierte.

Sehr geehrte Frau ...., 
 (wir haben Ihr Schreiben am 19.05.2010 erhalten)

  sollten sie sich nicht angemeldet haben wie von Ihnen beschrieben  so bitten wir sie eine Anzeige zu erstatten gegen unbekannt bei Ihrer  zuständigen Polizeidienststelle da ihre Daten augenscheinlich von  fremden Personen illegal verwendet wurden, dies ist eine  strafbare Handlung durch Fälschung beweiserheblicher Daten (§ 269 StGB),  bitte beachten sie das dies besonders in Ihrem Interesse ist. Die melango.de  GmbH wird ebenfalls bei der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft in den  nächsten Tagen Anzeige erstatten da ein eindeutiger Missbrauch unserer  Plattform vorliegt. Als Grundlage für die Strafanzeige ist uns die IP  Adresse sowie der Schriftverkehr mit Ihnen hinterlegt in dem sie uns  darauf hingewiesen haben das Ihre Daten nicht durch sie eingegeben  wurden. Wir bitten sie, sobald sich die zuständige Polizeidienststelle  bei Ihnen meldet, das sie alle erhaltenen Unterlagen zu diesem Vorgang  einreichen. Die Forderung gegen sie können wir nur dann vorübergehend  aussetzen wenn sie uns eine Kopie der aufgegebenen Anzeige gegen  unbekannt zukommen lassen.

 Ps. Bitte prüfen sie dennoch ob vielleicht andere Personen Zugang  zu Ihrem Computer haben. Als Inhaber eines Internet-Anschlusses sind Sie  persönlich für alle Handlungen verantwortlich, die von diesem Anschluss  aus begangen werden.  

Für Rückantworten wenden sie sich bitte via  Fax oder Post an uns. Bitte geben sie immer die Kontakt ID und  Vorgangsnummer an da eine Antwort sonst nicht erfolgen kann.

 Mit freundlichen Grüßen

 Support Unternehmenskunden (Chemnitz)
melango.de  GmbH 
 Dieses Schreiben wurde maschinell erstellt und ist ohne  Unterschrift gültig.

www.melango.de



Ich bin wirklich fassungslos. Ich habe Angst das bei mir jetzt bald die Polizei bei mir vor der Tür steht und ich hab natürlich auch Angst das ich mich strafbar gemacht hab weil ich eine fiktive Firma eingegeben habe. Ich habe in vielen anderen Foren gelesen das man sich dadurch nicht strafbar macht wenn man davon ausgeht, das dieser Service kostenlos ist. Viele melden sich ja um keine Daten preiszugeben und aus Vorsicht mit einem fiktiven Namen und Adresse irgendwo an und das ist laut Gesetz nicht strafbar. Ich weiss nicht was ich jetzt machen soll. Die haben ja geschrieben das ich Anzeige gegen unbekannt erstatten muss und das die Zahlung somit "VORRÜBERGEHEND" ausgesetzt werden können. Die haben aber eine Kündigungsfrist von 14 Tagen und akzeptieren meine Kündigung laut dieser mail nicht. Ich hoffe es melden sich vielleicht Leute denen das gleiche passiert ist und die mir vielleicht sagen können wie das bei Ihnen abgelaufen ist und was sie gemacht haben. 
Danke schonmal an die, die es bis hierhin geschafft haben.

Liebe Grüsse Nefi [/noparse]


----------



## passer (19 Mai 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Melango.de*

Ja die Drohung mit Anzeige bei der Polizei
ist ein Masche um einzuschüchtern.

Nicht mürbe machen lassen,ist die übliche Vorgehensweise der NL Branche.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (20 Mai 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Melango.de*



passer schrieb:


> Ja die Drohung mit Anzeige bei der Polizei
> ist ein Masche um einzuschüchtern.


Dabei sind die beteiligten Sachsen der Chemnitzer Polizei selbst gar nicht unbekannt. Es dürfte wohl nicht wenige Fälle geben, bei denen die Handlungsführer als Beschuldigte in gegen sie gerichtete Strafverfahren gelten. War da nicht schon mal vor Melango.de was ähnliches?


----------



## flitzi (23 Mai 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Melango.de*

Es gibt mehrere Hundert Personen, die auf melango reingefallen sind und Rechnungen für eine unsinnige Mitgliedschaft erhalten haben.

Auch ich bin reingefallen, wehre mich aber im Moment mit Hilfe eines Rechtsanwaltes, da ich mir solch eine Bauern-Fängerei nicht gefallen lassen will. Ich vermute, dass die Betreiber mit Landing-Pages arbeiten, da sich die HP ständig ändert.

Melango arbeitet vermutlich mit Scheinangeboten über Preis-Suchmaschien, wo u.a. Elektronikprodukte mit extrem günstigen Preisen angeboten werden.
Klickt man das Produkt an, wird man auf die Anmeldeseite von Melango gelotst.

Ich habe diverse Mahnungen, Drohungen mit Anzeige, Drohungen mit Gerichtsverfahren und dann mehrere Schreiben von Creditreform erhalten.

Auch die Geschäftsleitung von Creditreform müsste mittlerweile doch mitbekommen haben, dass hier üble Abzocker am Werk sind. Daher verstehe ich nicht, dass Creditreform  immer noch mit melango in Geschäftsbeziehungen steht.

Bei der Polizei/Staatsanwaltschaft in Chemnitz stapeln sich angeblich Berge von Anzeigen.

Mein nächster Schritt ist nun eine *negative Feststellungsklage.
*


----------



## Gartenschlauch (23 Mai 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Melango.de*



> Daher verstehe ich nicht, dass Creditreform immer noch mit melango in Geschäftsbeziehungen steht


*Pecunia non olet:roll:*


----------



## flitzi (23 Mai 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Melango.de*



Gartenschlauch schrieb:


> *Pecunia non olet:roll:*


Stimmt.

*Maiora cupimus, quo maiora venerunt*.


----------



## Schiebedach (24 Mai 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Melango.de*

Hallo nefelim,  
auf dieser "Rechnung" stand doch mit Sicherheit eine Kontonummer. Schreib doch mal Deine Erkenntnisse an das Kontoinstitut. Ich kann mir vorstellen, daß wohl kaum eine seriöse Bank mit solchen Betrügern zusammenarbeiten will, weil irgendwann da doch Presse, Film, Funk oder Fernsehen auftauchen und gerne "berichten" wollen.
Und den Betrügern Kontoverbindungen zu sperren, wäre doch auch mal ein Spaß.
Viel Glück und immer alle hier schon ständig wiederholten Ratschläge befolgen.
Gruß
Schiebedach


----------



## Gartenschlauch (24 Mai 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Melango.de*

Genau,siehe hier
Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen


----------



## nefelim (25 Mai 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Melango.de*

Hallöchen,

ja stimmt, ich schau gleich mal auf die Rechnung und guck mal welche Bank melango da angegeben hat. So es scheint die Sparkasse Chemnitz zu sein, die werd ich gleich mal anmailen. Also bis jetzt hab ich auch nix von der Polizei gehört, hab nur noch ein schreiben von Melango bekommen wo das gleiche nochmal drinsteht wie in der mail, die die mir geschickt haben. Ansonsten rechne ich diese Woche mit ner Mahnung. Mal sehen was dabei rumkommt. Ich denke also mittlerweile auch, das da nix grossartiges passieren wird. Wenn ich mir so ansehe wieviele Opfer jeden Tag neu dazu kommen dann ist das schon echt heftig und ich denke das man so gut gegen diese Verbrecher vorgehen kann.


----------



## Reducal (8 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Melango.de*

Google

Den Sachsen wurde von OpSec zum wiederholten Mal, im September 2010, der Titel als das "Schwarze Schaf" verliehen worden. 



			
				OpSec schrieb:
			
		

> *Abo-Falle melango.de: Verbraucherkritik reißt nicht ab*
> 
> *Anbieter:* melango.de
> 
> ...


----------



## passer (14 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Melango.de*

Hallo,wer lachen möchte liest in diesem "fake" Forum.

http://forum.melango.de/forum.php

Die meisten Beiträge vor allem im Bezug auf <Abrechnung> sind von Melango Mitarbeitern,also nicht all zu ernst nehmen.:scherzkeks:


----------



## Goblin (14 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Melango.de*

Komisch dass alle Dummschwätzer da nur einen einzigen Beitrag geschrieben haben. Dieser "Quasar" scheint wohl der einzige zu sein der weiss was los is. Mal sehen wie lange seine Beiträge da noch stehen

Es werden auch wieder diese Berühmten Urteile zitiert

Das sind Versäumnis und Anerkennungsurteile die auf sehr dubiose Weise zu Stande gekommen sind. Diese Urteile sagen NICHT aus dass grundsätzlich gezahlt werden muss
Es hat in all den Jahren,bei Tausenden von Betroffenen ganze sechs echte Prozesse gegeben. Alle sechs Prozesse wurden von den Nutzlosen verloren
>>>>http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-die-trophaeenurteile-der-nutzlosbranche.html<<<<



> ne aber wenn ich ins einkaufcenter gehe zahle ich schlieslich auch keinen eintritt nur um mir die waren anzusehn!!!!!!!!!!!



Besser kann man es gar nicht ausdrücken


----------



## Reducal (31 März 2011)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Melango.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> das "Schwarze Schaf"



Warum schreiben eigentlich die Sachsen in die Rechnungen, _[richtig]_ dass sie die *Melango GmbH* mit der HRB 22402 sind und im Impressum des Webs steht _[falsch]_ eine ganz andere Firmenbezeichnung?



> IT-Dienstleistung und  Beratung GmbH Neefestraße 88​ 09116 Chemnitz​ ​ Telefon: (0900) 123 456 40*​ Telefax: (0371) 3 67 57  42​ ​ Amtsgericht Chemnitz:  HRB 22402​ ​ Steuernummer  215/114/05448​ Ust-ID: DE245855274​


​


----------



## Captain Picard (31 März 2011)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Melango.de*

melango.de gibt es nicht als eigenständige Seite sondern verlinkt sofort weiter  auf [noparse]http://www.gewerbekunden-marktplatz.de/index.php/de[/noparse]

und dort steht dieses Impressum  und diese Seite ist auch mit diesem Namen  und Adresse registriert 

melango.de ist auf den  Namen D.J.  und  Melango.de - GmbH registriert


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (31 März 2011)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Melango.de*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> ... dort steht dieses Impressum


Das ist trotzdem seltsam, denn das HR kennt keine Firma mit dem Namen IT-Dienstleistung und  Beratung GmbH.
Dafür wird zur HRB-Nummer 22402 des AG Chemnitz die Firma Melango GmbH ausgespuckt.


----------



## Captain Picard (31 März 2011)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Melango.de*



Sgt. Pepper schrieb:


> Das ist trotzdem seltsam,


Natürlich ist das seltsam.  Gehört vermutlich zur Verwirrstrategie 

PS: Registrierung bezieht sich auf die Daten in denic, die aber nicht gepostet werden dürfen

>>  webwhois: www.denic.de

muß sich schon jeder selber rausfischen


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (31 März 2011)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Melango.de*

IT-Dienstleistung und Beratung GmbH ist auch kein alter Firmenname von Melango.de:


			
				Gemeinsames Registerportal der Länder schrieb:
			
		

> 14.01.2010 	Melango.de GmbH Chemnitz HRB 22402 	21.01.2010
> 04.02.2008 	Melango.de GmbH Grünhain-Beierfeld HRB 22402 	07.02.2008
> 07.09.2007 	J & P Handelshaus DTL. GmbH Grünhain-Beierfeld HRB 22402 	13.09.2007
> 07.11.2005 	J & P Handelshaus DTL. GmbH Grünhain-Beierfeld HRB 22402 	10.11.2005



Nebelwolf


----------



## Newborn (31 März 2011)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Melango.de*

Schaut man sich dieses dubiose Gerichtsurteil an muss man über die Entscheidungsgründe schon staunen, keine AGB, kein Impressum, kein Hinweis auf Kosten auf der Hauptseite, nur über den Pfad - Über uns/Nutzungsbedingungen/Gebührenverzeichnis kommt man zu den Kosten.

Falsch im Urteil ist, dass im §6 der Nutzungsbedingungen die Zahlungsbedingungen fett hervorgehoben sind, *so sieht fett aus meine Damen und Herren*; das Urteil halte ich, btw., für ein Dummy oder bestenfalls für eine Selbstanklage eines MA bei Melango :scherzkeks:


----------



## Captain Picard (31 März 2011)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Melango.de*

"ohne  mündliche Verhandlung"  
entweder hat  Richterin  absolut keine   Ahnung vom WWW und braucht 
dringend einen  Termin beim Augenarzt  oder hier ist mal wieder ein Trophäenurteil getürkt worden

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-die-trophaeenurteile-der-nutzlosbranche.html


----------



## haudraufundschluss (31 März 2011)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Melango.de*

Im Zivilrecht gilt halt der Tatsachenvortrag. Das Gericht forscht den Sachverhalt nicht selbst aus, sondern stützt sich in seinem Urteil auf die Tatsachen, die durch die Parteien mehr oder minder glaubhaft vorgetragen wurden. Wenn die eine Partei dann vorträgt, der Preis sei fett hervorgehoben und die andere Partei bestreitet dies auch nicht, spielt es nicht  mal mehr eine Rolle, ob der Preis zum Anmeldezeitpunkt überhaupt da war.

Aber das Urteil enthält ein paar schöne handwerkliche Mängel, über die wahrscheinlich nur die Sachvorträge der Parteien Aufschluss geben könnten.


----------



## Antiscammer (31 März 2011)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Melango.de*

Ohne mündliche Verhandlung, das bedeutet, dass im "vereinfachten Verfahren" nach § 495a ZPO entschieden wurde. Steht auch so im Urteil. Das geht bei niedrigen Streitwerten und wenn die Beklagte nicht beantragt hat, dass nur in mündlicher Verhandlung entschieden werden soll. Das ist dann für die Beklagte sowieso schon eine schlechte Ausgangslage, völlig unnötig.

In diesem vereinfachten Verfahren wird dann vom Richter "nach Aktenlage" und nach schriftlichem Vortrag des Klägers und Erwiderung des Beklagten entschieden. Wenn dann auch noch die Klageerwiderung jämmerlich oder gar nicht begründet wurde bzw. wenn gar keine Klageerwiderung erfolgt ist, dann ist es logisch, wie solche Urteile zustande kommen. Ist ungefähr so zu werten wie Anerkenntnisurteile. "Herr Richter, ich möchte bitte, bitte verurteilt werden."

Ansonsten strotzt dieser Urteilstext nur so vor Verstößen gegen alle Prinzipien des Verbraucherrechts und Vertragsrechts.

Die Richterin verkennt auch die übliche Rechtsprechung hinsichtlich der Behandlung eines Verbrauchers auf Plattformen, die angeblich nur für Gewerbetreibende vorgesehen sein sollen. Sobald aber der Dienstleister sich nicht durch Abfrage der UStId davon vergewissert, dass er es mit einem Gewerbetreibenden zu tun hat, ist der Verbraucher, der sich dort anmeldet, auch als Verbraucher zu behandeln. Dazu gibt es genügend Gerichtsurteile.
https://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?29202-melango.de&p=278231&viewfull=1#post278231

Diese einschlägige Rechtsprechung ist offensichtlich durch den Anwalt der Beklagten in der Klageerwiderung nicht zitiert worden. Denn sonst hätte die Richterin im Urteil zumindest auf die Gründe eingehen müssen, weshalb sie hier plötzlich anderer Auffassung war als die Richter zweier Oberlandesgerichte und des BGH. 
Abgesehen davon spricht es jedoch nicht eben für die handwerklichen Fähigkeiten dieser Amtsrichterin. 
Aber damit muss man als Anwalt des Betroffenen eben rechnen und darf sich nicht darauf verlassen, dass die Amtsrichter die geltende Rechtsprechung kennen.

Auch zum Thema der "überraschenden Klausel" und der Einbeziehung der AGB und des in Täuschungsabsicht resultierenden Einigungsmangels ist vom verteidigenden Anwalt offenbar nichts gekommen, denn sonst hätte es von der Richterin erwähnt werden müssen.

Die Erwähnung der "Fettschrift" beim Preishinweis kann nur entweder bedeuten, dass entweder die Richterin eine Lesebrille braucht, oder dass melango einen Screenshot vorgelegt hat, der von der tatsächlichen Seitengestaltung abweicht, ohne dass der verteidigende Anwalt dies beanstandet hat.





Siehe Screenshot.
Wo hier der Preis *"fettgedruckt"* sein soll, das wird wohl auf Ewigkeit Geheimnis dieser sächsischen Amtsrichterin bleiben. Aber wir haben hier andererseits nicht den Screenshot vorliegen, den melango in der Klageschrift als "Beweismittel" in der Anlage vorliegen hat. Möglicherweise hat melango aus Versehen den Screenshot aus einer Seitenversion hergenommen, die nur für die Länder Madagaskar, Kasachstan und Trinidad-Tobago vorgesehen ist. Wir wissen es nicht. :scherzkeks:

Diese "Gebührentabelle" erreicht man überdies nur über den Umweg der Seite "Über uns" und weiter über "Nutzungsbedingungen". Man muss also "im Tiefkeller" nach dem Kostenhinweis förmlich suchen. Und hier gerät die Formulierung dieser Richterin, dass der Hinweis "ohne weiteres hätte gefunden werden können und auch müssen", zu einer regelrechten juristischen Unverschämtheit.
Das ist sächsischer Klüngel hoch drei.

Den betroffenen Verbrauchern muss man angesichts dieser Unverschämtheit auch dringend anraten, den Gerichtsstand Chemnitz zu rügen. Denn im vorliegenden Fall ist der Verbraucher als Verbraucher und nicht als Gewerbetreibender zu behandeln. Daher gilt als Gerichtsstand nach EU-Fernabsatzrichtlinie der Ort des Verbrauchers. Auch dies wurde offenbar vom Anwalt des Beklagten nicht eingebracht, denn die Richterin hätte dann im Urteil begründen müssen, warum sie die Zuständigkeitsrüge abgewiesen hat. Es sei denn, der Beklagte kam aus der Region Chemnitz und konnte daher den Gerichtsstand nicht rügen. 

Insgesamt haben wir also gleich mehrere grobe handwerkliche Fehler nicht nur der Richterin, sondern auch des Anwalts der Beklagten. Dem Kläger wurde es entweder aus Dappigkeit oder mit Absicht einfach gemacht.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (31 März 2011)

*AW: Vorsicht vor Melango.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon spricht es jedoch nicht eben für die handwerklichen Fähigkeiten dieser Amtsrichterin. .......... auch des Anwalts der Beklagten.
> 
> Dem Kläger wurde es entweder aus Dappigkeit oder mit Absicht einfach gemacht.


Bleibt zu hoffen, dass die StA Chemnitz die Problematik insgesamt ordentlicher bewertet, als deren Kollegen. Zahlreiche Betroffene zeigen die Geschäftsleute ja nun auch wegen dem Verdacht des Betruges an. Die meisten von denen bekommen aber zeitnah eine Einstellungsverfügung der StA Chemnitz zugestellt, in der die Einstellung des Verfahrens mitgeteilt wird, weil die Verdächtigen bereits in einem anderen Verfahren mit einer höheren Verurteilung zu rechnen haben.

Was wird damit nur gemeint sein? :gruebel:

Jedem, der so eine Einstellungsverfügung erhält kann geraten werden, das Rechtsmittel der Beschwerde dagegen einzulegen.


----------



## passer (15 Juli 2011)

*Schreiben von Melango.*
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=214986848546546&set=o.139551669451288&type=1&theater

Die Guten Leute aus Chemnitz sind einfach nur noch zu bemitleiden.
Gibt wohl wenig Erfolg mit den üblichen Drohkulissen.


----------



## Reducal (15 Juli 2011)

Wette machen, dass solche Drohungen nicht zu Letzt aus den zahlreichen, (wahrscheinlich) erfolglosen Strafanzeigen gegen die Melangoianer resultieren?

Fakt ist es nämlich, dass eine Staatsanwaltschaft in ihre Prüfungen der Sachverhalte be- und entlastendes Material einfließen lässt. Sollten sich die Verantwortlichen mit einem umstrittenen Geschäftsmodell immer nur Prügel abholen, kann das durchaus deren von Amts wegen angreifbare Haltung unterstreichen. Geht die Gegenseite aber zum Angriff über und teilt selber Prügel aus, dann geraten die Strafverfolger auf jeden Fall in eine Zwickmühle. Dann kann nämlich nicht mehr angenommen werden, dass die Handlungsführer es billigend in Kauf nehmen betrogen zu werden, weil sie selbst Betrüger zu sein scheinen.

Fakt ist auch, dass langwierige Massenverfahren, ohne einschneidende Maßnahmen und hinreichende Entscheidungen zum Nachteil der Handlungsführer (hier der Anbieter) sich zu meist zum Vorteil der Verdächtigen entwickeln. Man lernt in solchen jahrelangen Verfahren dazu, die eigene Taktik den laufenden Verfahren anzupassen. Nicht zu Letzt fällt dabei die Beteiligung der Anwälte von Beschuldigten gravierend ins Gewicht, denn deren Beratungstätigkeit umfasst auch die Entwicklung von Strategien zur Abwendung behördlicher Einflussnahme auf das Tagesgeschäft der Mandanten. Allein aus der Akteneinsichtnahme lassen deshalb durchaus brauchbare Schlüsse herleiten, die den Handlungsführern ihr gegenwärtiges und zukünftiges Tun erleichtern.


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Juli 2011)

Wenn melango aber tatsächlich niemals Anzeige erstattet, dann könnte man hier den Straftatbestand der versuchten Nötigung annehmen. Weil nämlich dann die Handlungsführer versuchen, einen rechtlich nicht bestehenden Anspruch über die Androhung strafrechtlicher Folgen durchzusetzen.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (15 Juli 2011)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wenn melango aber tatsächlich niemals Anzeige erstattet.....


Hier käme aber dann zum Tragen, dass natürlich eine Anzeige erstattet werden könnte, wenn man nur wollte (man kann ja auch von seiner angedachten Absicht wieder abrücken). Allerdings steht nirgends öffentlich, dass nicht tatsächlich doch Anzeigen erstattet werden.


----------



## passer (15 Juli 2011)

Zumal auch Melango bzgl §263 keine Chance hätte.
Denn im Bestellformular steht nix von Kosten.

Und da ein Besteller ausgeht-das eben keine Kosten anfallen- kann er auch keine Betrügerischen Absichten
hegen die Melango schädigen könnten.
Zu dessen der Account zum Verkaufen erst freigeschaltet wird,wenn die Rechnung bezahlt wurde.


----------



## dvill (9 Oktober 2011)

http://fachanwalt-fuer-it-recht.blogspot.com/2011/10/amtsgericht-dresden-weist.html


> Das Amtsgericht Dresden hat heute zum Aktenzeichen 104 C 3441/11 abschliessend entschieden, dass der Melango.de GmbH aus Chemnitz kein Zahlungsanspruch gegen eine Firma aus Dresden zusteht, die sich über das Portal der Melango.de GmbH zur Nutzung ihrer Website angemeldet hatte. Das Gericht vertritt die Auffassung, dass die in den Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen von Melango.de enthaltene Entgeltklausel bei der typischerweise im Internet kostenlos angebotenen Leistung von Melango als überraschende Klausel im Sinne des § 305c Abs. 1 BGB zu werten ist und diese damit nicht Vertragsbestandteil geworden sei.


----------



## Devilfrank (9 Oktober 2011)

Ops, hat man sich bei den Österreichern mal was abgeguckt und endlich mal das BGB sorgsam gelesen?


----------



## Hippo (9 Oktober 2011)

Du meinst das gibt Anlaß zu vorsichtigem Optimismus?


----------



## Reducal (9 Oktober 2011)

> Amtsgericht Dresden... zum Aktenzeichen 104 C 3441/11


Würde mich nun aber sehr interessieren, wie die Staatsanwaltschaft Chemnitz dieses Urteil aus der Nachbarstadt aufnimmt. Für mich hat das alles was gewerbsmäßiges, etwas bandenmäßiges, etwas organisertes! Dresden hat genau dahin gehend geurteilt, wo für meine Begriffe der Verdacht des Betruges beginnt. Das Ende der Sorgfalt eines Geschäftsführers ist der Anfang der Bereicherungsabsicht!


----------



## Devilfrank (9 Oktober 2011)

Hippo schrieb:


> Du meinst das gibt Anlaß zu vorsichtigem Optimismus?


Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...


----------



## blowfish (10 Oktober 2011)

Reducal schrieb:


> , wie die Staatsanwaltschaft Chemnitz



Diese haben mit dem vorliegenden Fall nichts zu tun. Dieses Az. 104 C 3441/11 ist ein Zivilrechtliches.


----------



## Reducal (10 Oktober 2011)

Freilich ist das Zivilrecht, doch man kann ja der passenden Behörde einen entsprechenden Hinweis zukommen lassen, oder? Interessierte Zivilrichter machen das schon von Amts wegen, wenn sich der Verdacht des Betruges anbahnt. Mitteilen kann aber auch der Gewinner aus der Streitsache, denn dem ging es ja wahrscheinlich ohnehin nur ums Prinzip oder jeder andere interessierte Leser dieses Urteils.


----------



## passer (10 Oktober 2011)

Neuerdings ist jetzt ein Kostenhinweis vorhanden.
Aber so plaziert,wie bei der Nutzlosenbranche üblich.
Weitere Gerichtsentscheidungen gegen Melonenklo sind so vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Oktober 2011)

Der jetzt neuerdings bei Melango auf der Anmeldeseite angebrachte zarte, dezente Preishinweis wird nur gefunden, wenn man weiß, dass es einen geben muss und entsprechend danach sucht. Der Hinweis ist weder deutlich optisch/grafisch hervorgehoben noch sonst sofort wahrnehmbar. Er entspricht damit in keiner Weise den Vorgaben der Preisangabenverordnung (§ 1 Abs. 6 PAngV) und auch nicht den Transparenzverpflichtungen gemäß Treu und Glauben aus § 307 BGB. Weiterhin besteht eine überraschende Klausel gem. § 305c BGB. Die AGB sind immer noch nicht direkt verlinkt, sondern nur über umständliches Suchen auffindbar.

Auch weiterhin kommt weder bei Gewerbetreibenden noch bei Privatverbrauchern auf dieser Webseite ein bindender, kostenpflichtiger Vertrag zustande.


----------



## phimue (26 Oktober 2011)

Hier gibt es nur einen Tipp: Nicht zahlen!!!!

Das ist nicht wirklich seriös und darauf angelegt, wenig bis null Nutzen für sehr viel Geld zu bieten. Die facebook-Gruppe "Melango Abzocke" legt dafür beredtes Zeugnis ab!

Hier gibt es in den Dokumenten zahlreiche Anleitungen, wie man sich wehren kann und sollte.

Zu den Anzeigen für Abofallen auf facebook und google für mel ango:

Ich denke, das Bewusstsein bei den Seitenbetreibern ist noch nicht so weit, diese mit Pornos gleich zu stellen. Aber nur wenn man sich auf den Portalen auch der Beschwerdemöglichkeiten bedient, wird man Erfolg haben. Man muss im Kampf gegen Abzocker den Portal-Betreibern einfach lästig wie Schmeißfliegen werden!

Ich recherchiere als freier Journalist seit einigen Monaten hinter der Chemnitzer Veranstaltung hinterher und denke, das Problem der Abofallen ist bei der Justiz gut aufgehoben, aber sie ist mit ihrem rechtlichen Instrumentarium eben manchmal etwas eingeschränkt, auf den kriminellen Zeitgeist zu reagieren.

Als goldener Tipp:

Grundsätzlich per Email sofort nach einer versehentlichen Anmeldung Widerspruch einlegen. Wer bei [email protected] nicht landen kann, sollte es mit support @ gewerbekunden-marktplatz(.)de versuchen, diese Mails kommen eigentlich immer an.

Danach einfach die Füße hochlegen oder in der facebook-Gruppe schauen, was man sonst noch so alles veranstalten kann.

Aktuell sei bei google auf die Annoncen für grosshandel-meyer und viktor-grosshandel hingewiesen, dreimal darf man raten, wo man da landet!

Wer will, darf mich auch kontaktieren!​


----------



## Hippo (26 Oktober 2011)

Bitte lasse Dich bei der Forenleitung als Journalist akkreditieren.

>>> [email protected]

Ansonsten gilt hier die übliche Warnung an nicht legitimierte Personen KEINE persönlichen Daten herauszugeben.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (26 Oktober 2011)

phimue schrieb:


> Hier gibt es nur einen Tipp: Nicht zahlen!




phimue schrieb:


> Aktuell sei bei google auf die Annoncen für grosshandel-meyer ... hingewiesen, dreimal darf man raten, wo man da landet!


 
Warum man nicht zahlen sollte, erklärt uns das LG Landshut in einem sehr ähnlichen Fall:​


			
				LG Landshut vom 16.08.2011 schrieb:
			
		

> Die ..., Betreiberin der Seite ..., hatte den Hinweis auf die Kosten in der rechten Spalte unter "Kundeninformation" in einem kleingedruckten Fließtext platziert. *Das sei irreführend*, hat nun das Landgericht Landshut geurteilt. Die Seite weise nicht deutlich genug auf die Kostenpflicht hin. Die Verbraucher seien es gewohnt, im Internet viele kostenlose Dienstleistungen zu finden. Daher sei ein deutlicher Hinweis notwendig, dass der Service bei ... eben nicht kostenlos ist.
> 
> Das Gericht beanstandete außerdem eine Klausel, der zufolge sich der Vertrag nach Ablauf der Mindestvertragslaufzeit um weitere zwei Jahre verlängert. Ein Vertrag dürfe sich laut Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuch stillschweigend nur um maximal ein Jahr verlängern.


----------



## dvill (22 April 2012)

http://fachanwalt-fuer-it-recht.blogspot.de/2012/04/amtsgericht-detmold-weist.html


> Mit Urteil vom 30.03.2012 hat das Amtsgericht Detmold zum Aktenzeichen 7 C 565/11 entschieden, dass der Melango.de GmbH aus Chemnitz keine Zahlungsansprüche gegen eine Gesellschaft bügergerlichen Rechts aus Lage zustehen.





> Schon das Amtsgericht Dresden im Urteil zum Aktenzeichen 104 C 3441/11 und das Amtsgericht Burgwedel zum Aktenzeichen 78 C 97/11 hatten Zahlungsansprüche der Melango.de GmbH rechtskräftig zurückgewiesen.


----------



## Reducal (22 April 2012)

...wenn die Melango.de GmbH keine Zahlungsansprüche hat und (wovon ausgegangen werden kann) Kenntnis von den Urteilen hat, dann kann doch davon ausgegangen werden, dass die fortgesetzte, beabsichtigte Gewinnerzielung über deren Website in betrügerischer Absicht durch die Verantwortlichen erfolgt, oder?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (16 Juni 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> ...wenn die Melango.de GmbH keine Zahlungsansprüche hat und (wovon ausgegangen werden kann) Kenntnis von den Urteilen hat, dann kann doch davon ausgegangen werden, dass die fortgesetzte, beabsichtigte Gewinnerzielung über deren Website in betrügerischer Absicht durch die Verantwortlichen erfolgt, oder?


 http://www.wir-lieben-grosshandelspreise.de/index.php/de/grosshandel/p-werbung
Da kann man sich anmelden ohne AGB, eine Preisangabe oder ähnliches zu Gesicht zu bekommen...


----------



## hauseltr (16 Juni 2012)

So ein Saftladen:

Copyright © 2005-2012 Melango.de GmbH Impressum. Alle Rechte vorbehalten. Ausgewiesene Marken gehören ihren jeweiligen Eigentümern. Mit der Benutzung dieser Seite erkennen Sie unsere AGB und die Datenschutz an. Die Melango.de GmbH übernimmt keine Haftung für den Inhalt verlinkter externer Internetseiten.


----------



## Reducal (16 Juni 2012)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> http://www.wir-lieben-grosshandelspreise.de/index.php/de/grosshandel/p-werbung
> Da kann man sich anmelden ..


Unter dem Link bekommt man die Anmeldeseite. Fährt man mit der Maus über (oben rechts) die Vertragsinformationen, so kommt beim Wort Preisliste die Kostenangabe: http://www.wir-lieben-grosshandelsp...Preisliste-fuer-Geschaeftskunden/p-Preisliste Dort dann gibt es auch einen Link zur alten Preisliste, bis 22. Mai 2012: http://www.wir-lieben-grosshandelspreise.de/index.php/de/Preisliste-bis-13-05-2012/p-preisliste_alt



hauseltr schrieb:


> So ein Saftladen


Eher Innovativ aber mit so einer gefälligen Staatsanwaltschaft im Rücken, wie der dort zuständigen, lässt sichs gut abzocken! Warum findet sich niemand, der dieser Staatsanwaltschaft mal erklärt, was Sache ist? Ich habs mehrfach versucht, doch dort wird erfolgreich gemauert.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (4 Juli 2012)

Wow, Melango hat 28 Euro investiert und einen Mahnbescheid beantragt. Nehme mal an, dass der Nutzer sich im Vorfeld ein wenig ungeschickt verhalten hat, weshalb Melango Erfolgsluft gewittert hat. Nutzer ist aber in guten Händen und weiß sich zu wehren.
http://www7.pic-upload.de/04.07.12/ndv4o41nh7xo.jpg


----------



## passer (4 Juli 2012)

Bei Seiten wo kein Kostenhinweis entnehmbar ist, bzw versteckt wurde,
immer mit Fake Daten anmelden. Dann kommt der Mahnbescheid nach Hintertuckaland.

Aber Mel dächte sich, gut investierste mal 28€, und dann kannst es im Netz
herumzeigen nach dem Motto; Ätsch wir versenden sogar Mahnbescheide.

Um die Nichtzahler zur Zahlung zu motivieren.


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 Juli 2012)

Sie "veranstalten" wohl wieder eine neue Drohaktion.
Und ihren Hiwi lassen sie auch wieder auf die Foren los.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (5 Juli 2012)

Wie gesagt, das war der erste "echte" Mahnbescheid, den ich in 5 Jahren von der Nutzlosbranche gesehen habe. Das immer wieder angekündigte massenweise Beantragen von Mahnbescheiden würde das Geschäftsmodell schon gar nicht hergeben. Wie gesagt, der Nutzer ist in guten Händen. Vielleicht wagt er ja eine negative Feststellungsklage. Im Fall von Melango immer wieder gern gesehen.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (5 Juli 2012)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Sie "veranstalten" wohl wieder eine neue Drohaktion.





			
				Jay611 bei forum.sat.1 schrieb:
			
		

> Melango schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > damit wir umgehend an die Polizeibehörde die hinterlegte IP Adresse übermitteln können. Mit der IP Adresse lässt sich zweifelsfrei der entsprechende Computer ermitteln welcher zur Anmeldung auf unserer Homepage genutzt wurde.


Theoretisch ja aber nur ganz hypothetisch! Natürlich teilen die Sachsen auf Anfrage diese Verbindungsdaten mit und natürlich gibt es auch Polizisten und Staatsanwälte, die noch die Seriosität der Handlungsführer in Chemnitz und den Weihnachtsmann glauben.


----------



## Teleton (5 Juli 2012)

> Vielleicht wagt er ja eine negative Feststellungsklage.


Braucht der gar nicht. Er kann einfach Durchführung des strittigen Verfahrens beantragen.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (5 Juli 2012)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Natürlich teilen die Sachsen auf Anfrage diese Verbindungsdaten mit ...


 
Sorry, da bist Du schwer auf dem Holzweg, denn weder in Sachsen, noch in Bayern oder sonstwo werden die Verbindungsdaten auf Anfrage mitgeteilt. Allenfalls dem Staatsanwalt, der in einem strafrechtlichen Verfahren ermittelt werden Nutzerdaten ausgehändigt, aber kein Staatsanwalt würde aufgrund einer zivilrechtlich begründeteten Anfrage von Melango die Nutzerdaten hinterfragen, geschweige denn sogar herausgeben.


----------



## Goblin (5 Juli 2012)

Außerdem beweisen Verbindungsdaten keinen Vertragschluss


----------



## Reducal (5 Juli 2012)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Sorry, da bist Du schwer auf dem Holzweg, denn weder in Sachsen, noch in Bayern oder sonstwo werden die Verbindungsdaten auf Anfrage mitgeteilt. Allenfalls dem Staatsanwalt, der in einem strafrechtlichen Verfahren ermittelt werden Nutzerdaten ausgehändigt, aber kein Staatsanwalt würde aufgrund einer zivilrechtlich begründeteten Anfrage von Melango die Nutzerdaten hinterfragen, geschweige denn sogar herausgeben.


Du hast das falsch gelesen - die Daten hat die Melango.de GmbH und sie gibt sie auch auf einfache Anfrage den Behörden heraus. Nur verfolgen kann man sie dann zum physikalischen Ursprung der Session zumeist nicht, womit die Meinung in dem Unternehmen ein Irrtum ist.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (5 Juli 2012)

Mit "Meinung" hast Du die bewusste Fehlinformtion, Melango könnte irgend etwas mit diesen Daten erreichen, sehr euphemistisch umschrieben.

Sagen wir es mal so, würde Melango wie jeder normale Shopbetreiber auch, die Sicherung des Zahlungsflusses vordergründig betreiben, so würde die Masche nicht funktionieren. Sie funktioniert ausschließlich dadurch, dass es Melango nur um den Abschluß des Vertrages geht, während die Gegenseite eben nicht merkt, dass da gerade ein Vertrag zustande kommt. Ansonsten würde die Gegenseite sich sofort verabschieden. Aber das wissen wir ja längst. Übrigens wurden da jüngst sogar die Symbole der Zahlungsarten eingepflegt. Ist sogar eingängiger und vertrauenserweckender, weil der Nutzer ja darauf aus ist, über eine Plattform günstige Angebote beziehen, also auch bezahlen zu können. Es gilt ja möglichst geschickt zu verschleiern, dass allein die Anmeldung so heftig kostenpflichtig ist. Also reden wir auf der ganzen Strecke des Anmeldeprozesses von einem Erklärungsirrtum, den Melango ganz bewusst nicht aufklärt. Diese Bewusstsein ist das, was der Volksmund Betrug nennt, weil er die Justiz und die sehr hohen Anforderungen für den Beleg des Betruges nicht kennt.


----------



## dvill (14 Oktober 2012)

http://fachanwalt-fuer-it-recht.blogspot.de/2012/10/amtsgericht-lindau-weist.html


> Das Amtsgericht Lindau am Bodenseee hat mit Urteil vom 01.10.2012 zum Az.: 2 C 247/12 entschieden, dass der Melango.de GmbH gegenüber einer Privatperson keine von einer Mitgliedschaft abhängenden Forderung zusteht. Wie schon das Amtsgericht Bochum mit Urteil vom 16.04.2012 zum Az.: 47 C 59/12 festgehalten hat, setzt eine Mitgliedschaft auf der von Melango betriebenen Handelsplattform nämlich voraus, dass der Kunde Unternehmer ist. Fehlt diese Voraussetzung für eine Mitgliedschaft, ist natürlich  - entgegen anderer Behauptungen - auch keine Zahlung an Melango.de zu leisten.


----------



## Reducal (14 Oktober 2012)

Noch ein weiteres, zivieles Urteil mehr


Reducal schrieb:


> > Amtsgericht Dresden... zum Aktenzeichen 104 C 3441/11
> 
> 
> Würde mich nun aber sehr interessieren, wie die Staatsanwaltschaft Chemnitz dieses Urteil aus der Nachbarstadt aufnimmt. Für mich hat das alles was gewerbsmäßiges, etwas bandenmäßiges, etwas organisertes! Dresden hat genau dahin gehend geurteilt, wo für meine Begriffe der *Verdacht des Betruges* beginnt. Das Ende der Sorgfalt eines Geschäftsführers ist der Anfang der Bereicherungsabsicht!


Warum zeigt eigentlich niemand den sachbearbeitenden Staatsanwalt in Chemnitz - mit einer ergangenen Einstellungsverfügung - wegen Strafvereitelung im Amt an? Mir scheint, die zwei Melangonesen genießen einen besonderen Schutz der dortigen Strafverfolgungsbehörden.


----------



## Reducal (17 Oktober 2012)

Haben wir den Ableger *mega-einkaufsquellen.de* schon? Man wundert sich über unaufgefordert eingehende Schreiben, dann sollte man sich z. B. auch mal mit dem Thema Deeplinks vertraut machen.


----------



## guenni09 (18 Oktober 2012)

Habe mir diese Seite mal aus Neugierde angesehen.

Interessant ist die Verschleierung der „einmaligen Aufnahmegebühr“ von 189€.
Diese taucht weder im Anmeldefenster noch in den AGB auf. Habe diese nur auf der unteren Menüleiste unter „Preisliste“ gefunden.

Interessant ist auch in der Sonderaktion bis 30.10.12 die Seite „Lieferanten-Verzeichnis.....“, außer einer Anmeldeseite mit Kostenhinweis ist nicht zu erkennen, mit wem man es zu Tun hat und bei wem man sich überhaupt anmeldet. Ebenso fehlt u. a. auch das Impressum. (Dürfte allerdings kein Problem sein, den Urheber dieser Seite zu erraten).

Bei der anderen beworbenen Seite „Die besten Einkaufspreise“ sind in der unteren Leiste alle Menüpunkte außer Impressum/Kontakt ohne Einträge.

Weiter habe ich die Seite nicht zerpflückt, über die Seriosität solcher Seiten brauche ich mich wohl nicht zu äußern, diese sprechen für sich.


guenni09


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (18 Oktober 2012)

guenni09 schrieb:


> ...über die Seriosität solcher Seiten brauche ich mich wohl nicht zu äußern, diese sprechen für sich....


Ich glaube um die Seite gehts auch gar nicht. Womöglich ist das nur ein Alibiweb, um Beschwerdeführern vorgaukeln zu können, über welche Seiten die anderweitig ausgelöste Buchung angeblich erfolgt sein soll. Ein vermeintlicher Kunde, hat die Seite womöglich selbst gar nicht gesehen. Wenn er Glück hat, ist das Web allenfalls noch im Hintergrund zu anderen Anwendungen in seinen Cache geladen worden, um auch ja den Anschein zu wahren, dass die Seite wirklich mal im Browser war. So zumindest verstehe ich den Hinweis von Redu: 





Reducal schrieb:


> ...mit dem Thema Deeplinks vertraut machen.


Ich stelle mir das so vor:





> ...während einer Internetsession bekommt ein User entweder ein gezielt an ihn gesandtes Pupup oder einen Link in einer eMail. Der Verweis linkt sich zu einer Landingpage, die aber gar nicht angezeigt wird, führt jedoch die bereits beim Händler verfügbaren Daten des Users mit der angewendeten IP-Adresse und dem aktuellen Zeitstempel zum Buchungslauf zusammen. Dann gibts eine eMailrechnung (oder auch nicht) und einige Zeit später die erste Mahnung per Briefpost. Der User selbst weiß von den Abläufen nichts. Viele bezahlen blind und schon hat so ein Anbieter einen weiteren Trumpf in der Hand, weil er doch angeblich zufriedene, zahlungswillige Kunden vorweisen kann.


 
Wir haben es hier mit einem besonders "schwarzen Schaf " zu tun. Wie lange wird die sächsische Exekutive diesem und anderen Treiben noch zuschaun?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (23 Oktober 2012)

Übrigens, der Vollständigkeit wegen darf erwähnt werden, das die Melangonen den Zeitstempel aus der gegenständlichen Internetsession anders als üblich ggü. Beschwerdeführern darstellen. Das Umwandeln der Zahlenkolonne kann man hier vornehmen: http://zeitstempel.melango.de/


----------



## tbline67 (15 November 2012)

Ich habe den Fall, das jemand meine Daten missbraucht hat. Nun schreibt Melango fleißig. Meine Anzeige wird aufgrund des ungewöhnlichen Sachverhaltes vom LKA Sachsen bearbeitet. Mittlerweile ist es schon spannend was die Herren bei melango noch alles tun müssen, bevor in Deutschland Recht gesprochen wird. Fall sich jemand anschließen möchte bitte eine Mail ! Im übrigen fordert die Seite mit dem Zeitstempel eine Zugangsdaten Eingabe ( Name / Passwort ) . Ein Schelm der Böses denkt !


----------



## Reducal (15 November 2012)

tbline67 schrieb:


> Fall sich jemand anschließen möchte bitte eine Mail !


Bloß nicht, das verkompliziert nur den Einzelfall! Der Sachverhalt deiner Anzeige ist nicht wirklich ungewöhnlich, es sei denn, du kannst einen treffenden Verdacht äußern. So was passiert (leider) sehr oft, vorallem bei den Sachsen - gehören eh zu den wenigen, die sowas anbieten.



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Übrigens.... Das Umwandeln der Zahlenkolonne kann man hier vornehmen: http://zeitstempel.melango.de/


Geht gerade nicht mehr, wie überhaupt alle Seiten von den Melangoniern.


----------



## tbline67 (15 November 2012)

Ohne hier zuviel offen legen zu wollen. Die IP die geloggt wurde ist nicht meine. Die Firma, die angeschrieben wurde ist nicht meine und mein Haus war verschlossen , die gesamte Familie nachweislich bei der Arbeit....Das die Seiten nicht mehr gehen wundert mich gerade nicht. Die werden überarbeitet und natürlich rechtskonform gestaltet 
Vielleicht hat auch mal endlich Einer nen DDOS gefahren. By the way: Die Sparkasse Meißen weiss von nichts. Aber man will sich nochmals mit der Firma beschäftigen...


----------



## Reducal (15 November 2012)

tbline67 schrieb:


> Die IP die geloggt wurde ist nicht meine.


Woher weißt du das? Hast du eine feste IP?


tbline67 schrieb:


> Die Firma, die angeschrieben wurde ist nicht meine...


Das heißt, dass die Rechnung zwar an dich gesendet (per eMail) aber ein falscher Empfänger drauf steht? Prima! Dann gehts dich ja nichts an.


----------



## BenTigger (15 November 2012)

Hi Reducal, frag mich nach einem Datum innerhalb der etzten 3 Monate und ich nenne dir meine IP zu dem Zeitpunkt.Auch die Zugehoerigkeit einer IP zu meinem Provider ist nachzuvollziehen. Wenn die IP der Telekom zugeordnet ist, kann es nicht meine sein, da ich eben nicht dort angemeldet bin. Man benoetigt also dazu keine feste IP


----------



## Reducal (15 November 2012)

BenTigger schrieb:


> ich schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > ...grumml...


 


Reducal schrieb:


> Geht gerade nicht mehr...


So langsam läuft die Maschine wieder an und in der Tat ist das Layout mMn etwas "angepast" worden. Nur Neukunden will man momentan womöglich (noch) nicht.


----------



## tbline67 (15 November 2012)

Die Firma ist nicht und war nie meine. Einzig Name und Adresse stimmen. Und die IP habe ich beim Provider checken lassen. Die ist zwar aus seinem Kreis aber nie mir zugeordnet gewesen (Netz über Kabel ) Aber egal.. Ich warte ab was die Leute vom LKA ermitteln.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (22 November 2012)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Das Umwandeln der Zahlenkolonne kann man hier vornehmen: http://zeitstempel.melango.de/


Nehmen wir mal ein Beispiel: 1351975435. Kann mir mal bitte jemand erklären, was das für eine Zeitdarstellung ist und warum man die braucht?


----------



## BenTigger (22 November 2012)

Das ist die Zeit in Sekunden, die vergangen ist, seit dem 1.1.1970 um 01:00:00 Uhr. MEZ ( 00:00:00 Uhr CET)

Deine 1351975435 sind also die vergangenen Sekunden nach dem 1.1.1970. 0.00 Uhr

Negative Zahlen sind dann vor dem 1.1.1970 anzusiedeln.

Die Excel Zeit funktioniert auch so ähnlich


----------



## SNIP4 (22 November 2012)

http://melango.de/index.php/de/Preisliste-fuer-Geschaeftskunden/p-Preisliste


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (22 November 2012)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Das ist die Zeit in Sekunden, die vergangen ist, seit dem 1.1.1970 um 01:00:00 Uhr. MEZ


Wozu braucht man das, warum machen die Melangonier diese Angabe und schreiben nicht einfach die Zeit dazu?


----------



## BenTigger (22 November 2012)

Wie bereits geschrieben, das sind die Formate, wie sie von Windows bei z.B. Excel genutzt werden. Vielleicht beruht deren Abrechnungssystem darauf?
Das lässt sich dann auch einfacher berechnen. Es ist sicher einfacher zu berechnen, wieviel Zeit vergeht, wenn man von den absoluten Sekunden die Startzeit von der Endzeit abzieht als wenn man Datum und Uhrzeit erst noch groß berechnet.
Naja, und was dann die Angabe selbst betrifft. Vielleicht deswegen, damit das z.B. für dich unerklärlich bleibt und du nicht meckerst, das du zu dem Zeitpunkt ja gar nicht telefoniert hast?


----------



## Reducal (22 November 2012)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Vielleicht deswegen, damit das z.B. für dich unerklärlich bleibt...


War für mich die Erklärung bislang aber...





BenTigger schrieb:


> Vielleicht beruht deren Abrechnungssystem darauf?


...lässt sich auch nachvollziehen, sind se halt zu auch noch zu faul eine Umrechnung einzupflegen. Blöd jedenfalls sind diese Sachsen anscheinend nicht und abgebrüht obendrein.


----------



## tbline67 (28 November 2012)

Schönes zum Tag: die Sparkasse Meißen arbeitet nicht mehr mit Melango zusammen! Dafür die Volksbank Bauzen. Gerade habe ich die Genossenschaftsbank angeschrieben. Medien Anzeige wird gerade vom LKA weiter bearbeitet. Zudem kommt jetzt noch eine Anzeige wegen Nötigung dazu...


----------



## Reducal (28 November 2012)

tbline67 schrieb:


> Medien Anzeige


...was ist das?


tbline67 schrieb:


> ...wird gerade vom LKA weiter bearbeitet.


Wäre ja toll, wenn man die "Dorf"-Polizei von Karl-Murx-Stadt mal entlasten würde.


tbline67 schrieb:


> Anzeige wegen Nötigung dazu...


...das ist (mit Verlaub) Unsinn. Die Melangonier wollen einen Betrag X haben und setzen dazu ihre Argumentationskette ein - wo ist das Nötigung, wenn sich die Jungs auf ihre Weise ihre Beute sichern wollen?


----------



## tbline67 (28 November 2012)

Die Polizei wird in der Tat durch den sehr rührigen Sacbearbeiter bei dem LKA unterstützt. Die Anzeigen gegen Melango werden von der Polizei in KMS direkt an das LKA geleitet. Bezüglich der Nötigung sehen das Juristen übrigens anders. Die Formulierungen sind nämlich durchaus nicht ganz so ohne, wie du das darstellst. Hierzu gibt es lesenswerte -juristische- Abhandlungen.


----------



## dvill (28 November 2012)

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-sachsen.de/b2b---ist-keine-neue-boyband-1


> Das bestreiten jedoch viele Verbraucher und erzählen, dass sie keinen Firmennamen oder ausdrücklich "privat" eingetragen haben und trotzdem sollen sie dann als angebliche Unternehmer den Mitgliedsbeitrag zahlen. Ein Gewerbenachweis wurde von den Verbrauchern nicht verlangt. Ob in solchen Fällen überhaupt ein wirksamer Vertrag zustande kommt, ist dabei mehr als fraglich.


----------



## Reducal (29 November 2012)

tbline67 schrieb:


> Die Polizei wird in der Tat durch den sehr rührigen Sacbearbeiter bei dem LKA unterstützt.


Ob rührig oder seelig ist egal - sachlich ist entweder die eine oder die andere Dienststelle zuständig. Auch das LKA ist "nur" eine Polizei, nur eben mit anderen Aufgaben als die örtlich zuständige Kriminalpolizeiinspektion.


tbline67 schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Nötigung sehen das Juristen übrigens anders.


Das könenn sie gerne, entscheidend wäre aber die Ansicht einer Staatsanwaltschaft und letztlich ein Urteil. Wir hatten das Thema hier schon des öfteren, insbesondere wegen des Inkassostalking. Lies einfach mal den § 240 StGB > HIER < durch und suche die erforderlichen Tatbestandsmerkmale. Auf eine Forderung hin bezahlen zu sollen ist kein empfindliches Übel, auch wenn betroffene das oft so empfinden.


tbline67 schrieb:


> Nötigung .... Hierzu gibt es lesenswerte -juristische- Abhandlungen.


Leg mal ein zutreffendes Beispiel dar.

Aber zurück zum eigentlichen Thema:


dvill schrieb:


> VZS schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Ob in solchen Fällen überhaupt ein wirksamer Vertrag zustande kommt, ist dabei mehr als fraglich.


Es gibt längst Gerichtsentscheidungen, die das bestätigen, z. B. die hier:


dvill schrieb:


> http://fachanwalt-fuer-it-recht.blogspot.de/2012/10/amtsgericht-lindau-weist.html
> 
> 
> > Das Amtsgericht Lindau am Bodenseee hat mit Urteil vom 01.10.2012 zum Az.: 2 C 247/12 entschieden, dass der Melango.de GmbH gegenüber einer Privatperson keine von einer Mitgliedschaft abhängenden Forderung zusteht. Wie schon das Amtsgericht Bochum mit Urteil vom 16.04.2012 zum Az.: 47 C 59/12 festgehalten hat, setzt eine Mitgliedschaft auf der von Melango betriebenen Handelsplattform nämlich voraus, dass der Kunde Unternehmer ist. Fehlt diese Voraussetzung für eine Mitgliedschaft, ist natürlich - entgegen anderer Behauptungen - auch keine Zahlung an Melango.de zu leisten.


----------



## dvill (9 Dezember 2012)

http://fachanwalt-fuer-it-recht.blogspot.de/2012/12/amtsgericht-bremen-weist.html


> Das Amtsgericht Bremen hat mit Urteil vom 31.10.2012 zum Az.: 13 C 0130/12 entschieden, dass der Melango.de GmbH gegenüber einem Gewerbetreibenden keine auf eine Mitgliedschaft begründete Forderung zusteht.


----------



## Reducal (9 Dezember 2012)

Damit gibt es nun Entscheidungen, sowohl zu Gunsten der Endverbraucher, als auch von Gewerbetreibenden. Das bedeutet letztlich, dass keine Forderung, die (wie auch immer) über ein Web der Melangonier generiert wurde, gerechtfertigt ist.


dvill schrieb:


> http://fachanwalt-fuer-it-recht.blogspot.de/2012/04/amtsgericht-detmold-weist.html
> 
> 
> > Mit Urteil vom 30.03.2012 hat das Amtsgericht Detmold zum Aktenzeichen 7 C 565/11 entschieden, dass der Melango.de GmbH aus Chemnitz keine Zahlungsansprüche gegen eine Gesellschaft bügergerlichen Rechts aus Lage zustehen.





dvill schrieb:


> http://fachanwalt-fuer-it-recht.blogspot.de/2012/12/amtsgericht-bremen-weist.html
> 
> 
> > Das Amtsgericht Bremen hat mit Urteil vom 31.10.2012 zum Az.: 13 C 0130/12 entschieden, dass der Melango.de GmbH gegenüber einem Gewerbetreibenden keine auf eine Mitgliedschaft begründete Forderung zusteht.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (10 Dezember 2012)

Interessant vor allem ist die Tatsache, dass Melango sich nicht mehr vor Gericht verteidigt, so dass die Urteile alle per Versäumnis gefällt werden. Entweder haben die z.Zt. keinen Anwalt und wollen keinen Präzedenzfall schaffen, oder aber Melango nimmt sich selbst nicht ernst. Es gibt wohl 2, 3 Urteile, die zu ihren Gunsten ausgegangen sind, aber erstens sind die schon Jahre alt und zweitens scheinen sie nicht die Traute zu besitzen, "Trophäenurteile" zu programmieren, von denen ja hinlänglich bekannt ist, wie sie zustande gekommen sind. Auch hier wünsche ich mir eines Tages die Aufarbeitung dieses Kapitels, denn m.E. kann es nicht angehen, dass die Justiz mißbraucht wurde.


----------



## Reducal (10 Dezember 2012)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> ...m.E. kann es nicht angehen, dass die Justiz mißbraucht wurde.


In Chemnitz anscheinend schon! Oder warum wohl schaut die dortige Staatsanwaltschaft dem Treiben der Burschen nur achselzuckend zu?


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (10 Dezember 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> warum wohl schaut die dortige Staatsanwaltschaft dem Treiben der Burschen nur achselzuckend zu?


 
Vielleicht weil die Burschen dort wie Gärtner der "blühenden Landschaften" sind?
Ebenso wie die spamenden Firmen des Unister-Konzerns.


----------



## bernhard (12 Dezember 2012)

Spekulationen, Vermutungen und weiteres OffTopic verschoben: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/werbung-im-internet.41159/


----------



## tbline67 (14 Dezember 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Ob rührig oder seelig ist egal - sachlich ist entweder die eine oder die andere Dienststelle zuständig. Auch das LKA ist "nur" eine Polizei, nur eben mit anderen Aufgaben als die örtlich zuständige Kriminalpolizeiinspektion.
> Das könenn sie gerne, entscheidend wäre aber die Ansicht einer Staatsanwaltschaft und letztlich ein Urteil. Wir hatten das Thema hier schon des öfteren, insbesondere wegen des Inkassostalking. Lies einfach mal den § 240 StGB > HIER < durch und suche die erforderlichen Tatbestandsmerkmale. Auf eine Forderung hin bezahlen zu sollen ist kein empfindliches Übel, auch wenn betroffene das oft so empfinden.
> Leg mal ein zutreffendes Beispiel dar.
> :



Link : http://www.ferner-alsdorf.de/2012/07/spiel-mit-dem-feuer-drohung-mit-schufaeintrag/


----------



## Reducal (15 Dezember 2012)

tbline67 schrieb:


> Link : http://www.ferner-alsdorf.de/2012/07/spiel-mit-dem-feuer-drohung-mit-schufaeintrag/
> 
> 
> 
> > Man sieht hier: Es kommt mal wieder drauf an, nämlich im Einzelfall auf die Frage, wie die “Drohung” genau formuliert ist und was der durchschnittliche Leser so erwarten durfte, wenn er den Satz liest. Eine grundsätzliche straflosigkeit ist jedenfalls nach meinem Dafürhalten nicht zu sehen.


Tja, da steht nichts anderes erklärt, als ich schon dargelegt hatte. Auch der Herr RA legt sich nicht zwingend fest - ist das Glas nun halb voll oder halb leer?


----------



## tbline67 (15 Dezember 2012)

Für mich ist das Glas eigentlich immer halb voll. Es ist zwar manchmal sehr schwierig, das so zu sehen, aber letztlich würde es im anderen Falle bedeuten, sich vor diesen Abzockern klein zu machen. Ich habe zwischenzeitlich reichlich Material an das LKA gegeben. Es haben sich (auch) (Geschäfts-)leute gemeldet, bei denen das ganze wohl über die IP-Spoof Masche läuft. Melango zitiert zwischenzeitlich reichlich (alte) Urteile im Impressum. Bei dieser Firma darf man nichts, wirklich nichts unversucht lassen, mittels Recht und Gesetz die Abzocke zu stoppen. Dazu gehört m.E. auch der Gang ungewöhnlicher Wege. Anhand deiner Posts kann ich jedoch nicht immer nachvollziehen, welcher Seite du zugehörig bist.


----------



## Hippo (15 Dezember 2012)

Glaubst Du Reducal mit über 10.000 Beiträgen seit 2004 wäre noch im Forum wenn er "auf der falschen Seite" stünde ...


----------



## snuuker (5 Januar 2013)

Melango machte im Dezember auf Facebook sehr agressiv Werbung für www.gewerbe-einkauf.de
Da haben sicherlich tausende einen Vertrag abgeschlossen und nun kommen mit wenigen Tagen Abstand die Mahnungen ins Haus....

Auch die Volksbank Bautzen arbeitet immer noch mit denen zusammen


----------



## Reducal (5 Januar 2013)

snuuker schrieb:


> ....nun kommen mit wenigen Tagen Abstand die Mahnungen ins Haus...


Macht nichts, denn:


Reducal schrieb:


> Damit gibt es nun Enscheidungen, sowhol zu Gunsten der Endverbraucher, als auch von Gewerbetreibenden. Das bedeutet letztlich, dass keine Forderung, die (wie auch immer) über ein Web der Melangonier generiert wurde, gerechtfertigt  ist.


----------



## kommolo (5 Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ja das ist ja auch mal was neues, das man anschlueßend die fette Rechnung in den briefkasten geworfen bekommt.  Also ich würde darauf nicht reagieren, und solange warten bis ein gerichtliches schreiben kommt, und dann damit zum Anwalt gehen.


----------



## Reducal (5 Januar 2013)

kommolo schrieb:


> die fette Rechnung in den briefkasten geworfen bekommt.


Nee du, die kommt per eMail und die Zahlungsaufforderung und die Mahnungen auch.



kommolo schrieb:


> Also ich würde darauf nicht reagieren....


...in diesem Fall unsere Rede hier -bei diesen sächsischen Patienten schon lange!


----------



## snuuker (6 Januar 2013)

also bei mir kommt alles per Post ^^
3 bisher:
Rechnung vom 17.12., Zahlungserinnerung vom 20.12., Letzte außergerichtliche Mahnung - Klageandrohung vom 2.1.2013

sehr fix im schreiben die Typen


----------



## Reducal (7 Januar 2013)

snuuker schrieb:


> also bei mir kommt alles per Post ^^


Cool, das macht das Kraut zwar auch nicht fetter, birgt aber eine gewisse Qualität beim Abzockversuch.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (7 Januar 2013)

snuuker schrieb:


> Klageandrohung vom 2.1.2013
> 
> sehr fix im schreiben die Typen


 Danach entdecken die wahrscheinlich ihre chistliche Nächstenliebe, weil doch gerade Weihnachten war. Und weil Du so hart verhandelt hast, bieten sie Dir dann einen einmaligen Sonderpreis...


----------



## kommolo (7 Januar 2013)

Danke für die INfo, ich finde es wichtig, das man was das angeht immer auf dem laufenden gehalten wird, denn sonst fallen einfach zu viele Menschen darauf rein.

Noch mal danke für die Info.


----------



## snuuker (13 Januar 2013)

Melango geht neue Wege der Drohung.....

Auszug:
PRÜFUNG EINER STRAFANZEIGE
.....Aufgrund Ihres Verhaltens liegt der Verdacht nahe dass sie weder zahlen können noch wollen. Wir fragen uns ob das berits zum Zeitpunkt des Vertragabschlusses der Fall war.
Das legt den Verdacht des Betruges gem. §263 Stgb nahe.......

Anbei die erste Seite eines Urteils vom Amtsgericht Chemnitz Az 16C1107/10 vom 12.Aug 2010 
allerdings ohne dass das Ergebnis auftaucht (also ob gewonnen oder verloren)

Na mal sehen was als nächstes kommt....


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Januar 2013)

Das ist alles bekannte Taktik und die übliche heiße Luft aus Sachsen. Tatsächlich gibt es solche Strafanzeigen nicht. Jeder Staatsanwalt wird so ein Verfahren sofort einstellen und darauf verweisen, dass die Beitreibung aus Forderungen der vermeintlichen Ansprüche reines Zivilrecht ist und nicht Aufgabe der Strafverfolgungsbehörden. Die Nichtzahlung beruht ja tatsächlich darauf, dass dem Forderungssteller der Anspruch nicht zusteht, weil es an der Vertragsgrundlage fehlt.

Ein Dienstleister, der mit solchen hohlen Drohungen kommt, beweist damit, dass er selbst nicht an die zivilrechtliche Durchsetzbarkeit der Forderung glaubt. Das zitierte Urteil aus Chemnitz ist ein einziger bekannter Ausreißer, der aber möglicherweise durch fehlende oder unqualifizierte Verteidigung des Beklagten zustande kam. Inzwischen gibt es etliche Gerichtsurteile, wonach die Betreiber von melango.de sowohl gegen Privatverbraucher als auch gegen Gewerbetreibende verloren haben. Aufgrund der verschleierten Preisauszeichnung kommt kein kostenplichtiger Vertrag zustande, so immer wieder der Tenor der Urteile. Etliche dieser Urteile sind auch schon hier im Thread verlinkt worden.

Die Abzocker haben in Wahrheit gar kein Interesse mehr an einer erneuten gerichtlichen Prüfung. Daher: nicht zahlen und auch nicht reagieren.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (13 Januar 2013)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Tatsächlich gibt es solche Strafanzeigen nicht.


Zum einen liegt das darin begründet, dass es bereits am Vorsatz und am Vermögensschaden fehlt - Zum anderen müsste im Falle eines Ermittlungsverfahrens in alle Richtungen ermittelt werden. Und dann würde irgendwann auch der Anzeigenerstatter in den Focus rücken. Wer im Trüben fischt, meidet das lieber.


----------



## Reducal (13 Januar 2013)

snuuker schrieb:


> Anbei die erste Seite eines Urteils vom Amtsgericht Chemnitz Az 16C1107/10 vom 12.Aug 2010
> allerdings ohne dass das Ergebnis auftaucht (also ob gewonnen oder verloren)


Das kann man hier nachlesen: http://www.rechtsanwaltmoebius.de/urteile/ag-chemnitz_16-c-1107-10_urteil_melango-de.pdf.

Dieses Urteil ist ein s. g. Trophäenurteil. Womöglich hat sich der Beklagte damals nur unzureichend vertreten lassen oder das Urteil wurde absichtlich erzeugt, eben um damit den Anschein zu erregen, dass alles ordnungsgemäß sei. Dass dem nicht so ist, haben andere Gerichte in anderen Fällen längst entschieden:

Amtsgericht Dresden mit Urteil vom 05.10.2011 zum Aktenzeichen 104 C 3441/11
Amtsgericht Lindau am Bodenseee mit Urteil vom 01.10.2012 zum Az.: 2 C 247/12
Amtsgericht Bochum mit Urteil vom 16.04.2012 zum Az.: 47 C 59/12
Amtsgericht Bremen mit Urteil vom 31.10.2012 zum Az.: 13 C 0130/12
Amtsgericht Detmold mit Urteil vom 30.03.2012 zum Aktenzeichen 7 C 565/11
Es steht also mindestns 1:5 und die Liste kann man sicher noch weiter fortsetzen. Das sind nur die paar Urteile, die hier im Forum aufgeschlagen waren.

Alles in allem sind die Melangonier wie Krüge, die so lange zu Wasser gehen, bis sie brechen. In der Szene hat es nun schon ganz andere zerissen, auch wenn man mit Sachsen einen gewissen Gebietsvorteil genießt. Und gerade deshalb ist es so wichtig, dass jeder, der sich betrogen fühlt, auch tatsächlich eine Strafanzeige gegen die Verantwortlichen der Melango.de GmbH erstattet und dann auch Beschwerde einlegt, wenn das Verfahren vorschnell mit einer Einstellungsverfügung der StA Chemnitz endet.

Irgendwie hatten wir das alles schon mal:


dvill schrieb:


> *Banditentum im Internet:*
> http://www.anwaltverein.de/downloads/stellungnahmen/SN-10/SN68-10.pdf?PHPSESSID=5e7604e489a1ab5f5d1a2bbde8e377a1
> 
> 
> > Strafrechtlich ist im Hinblick auf § 263 StGB ein *Vollzugsdefizit* zu beobachten (vgl. auch Buchmann/Majer, K&R 2010, 635 ff.)


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (14 Januar 2013)

Möbius hat nach Eigenangaben > 40 Urteile gegen Melango erwirkt. Derzeit wird eine Urteilsdatenbank erstellt, in die nicht nur die Urteile von Möbius eingepflegt werden. Insgesamt ist wohl eher mit > 80 Urteilen zu rechnen.


----------



## dvill (18 Januar 2013)

http://fachanwalt-fuer-it-recht.blogspot.de/2013/01/mega-einkaufsquellende-amtsgericht.html


> Das Amtsgericht Neuss hat mit Urteil vom 08.01.2013 zum Az.: 101 C 4710/12 entschieden, dass der Melango.de GmbH gegenüber einer Privatperson keine auf eine Mitgliedschaft zu gründende Forderung zusteht. Wie schon die Amtsgerichte Bochum und Elmshorn entschieden, setzt eine Mitgliedschaft auf der von Melango betriebenen Handelsplattform voraus, dass der Kunde Unternehmer ist und einen gültigen Gewerbenachweis erbringt. Fehlen diese Voraussetzungen, muss auch keine Zahlung an melango.de erfolgen.


----------



## rooster61 (23 Januar 2013)

Hallo,

habe ewig gesucht, bis ich computerbetrug.de gefunden habe.

Bin auch auf melango reingefallen.

Hatte vor einigen Jahren das "Glück" mit softwareload oder so.

Meine Frage: Wie komme ich an den Bankenbrief.


----------



## Hippo (23 Januar 2013)

Bankenbrief? Was meinst Du damit?


----------



## rooster61 (23 Januar 2013)

@Hippo,

den Brief den mann / frau an die Banken der Nutzlosbranche schreibt.

Ist 3 Beiträge über meinem grün hinterlegt.


----------



## Hippo (23 Januar 2013)

War mir nicht sicher daß Du den meinst weil der ja direkt über Deinem Beitrag verlinkt wird


----------



## rooster61 (23 Januar 2013)

Bei mir tut sich aber nichts, sonst hätte ich nicht getippselt


----------



## jupp11 (23 Januar 2013)

rooster61 schrieb:


> den Brief den mann / frau an die Banken der Nutzlosbranche


Existiert nicht mehr im Orginal. Die VZ Hamburg liegt noch im juristischen Clinch mit der Nutzlosbranche wegen dieses Schreibens.

Hier steht dieses Schreiben als Zitat > http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...s-net-auf-kundenfang.33194/page-6#post-321261


> Was kann ich tun, um den Betreibern das Handwerk zu legen?
> ...
> Am besten können Sie den Gaunern in die Suppe spucken, wenn Sie dazu beitragen, dass deren Konto gekündigt und das Geld an die Absender zurück überwiesen wird.
> *
> ...


----------



## rooster61 (23 Januar 2013)

Danke, dachte schon ich wäre blond, äh blöd.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (23 Januar 2013)

Also Hand aufs Herz, den Brief von den VZ finde ich schon wegen des sehr persönlichen Appells nicht so prickelnd, außerdem sind es ja keine illegalen Beträge, die da von den Nutzern fließen, sondern eher deren sauer verdiente Gelder. Darüber hinaus lässt sich eine Bank nur sehr ungern vorschreiben, mit welchen Kunden sie Geschäftsverbindung unterhält, oder auch nicht. Von daher sind viele Muster-Schreiben entworfen worfen, unter denen sich das nachfolgende als erprobt und erfolgreich für die "Kontoklatsche" erwiesen hat. In der Version ist auch der "Code" enthalten, den Bankmitarbeiter sofort entziffern können:

Re. Ihr Kunde xxxx GmbH/Ltd., Geschäftsführer yyyy, der unter der Konto-Nr. zzzz Geschäftsverbindung zu Ihnen unterhält

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

ich möchte Sie darauf aufmerksam machen, dass Ihr o.a. Kunde unter www.abzockfalleaaaaa.de eine sogenannte Kostenfalle im Internet betreibt. Eine Kurzrecherche Ihrerseits wird meinen Hinweis bestätigen können.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Ihr Institut in Verbindung zu solchen Geschäftsmodellen gebracht werden möchte.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Name, Anschrift, Tel.-Nr.


----------



## passer (24 Januar 2013)

> *Mit nur 20 EUR gehen wir im Guten auseinander*
> Ihre Anmeldung bei Melango.de mit der eMail Adresse: xxx
> Hauptforderung: 96 EUR für Anmeldegebühr.
> 
> ...


 
ROFL


----------



## Hippo (24 Januar 2013)

Es fehlt der Zusatz: "Wir fahren auch schon lange keinen Ferrari mehr aber unser armer Trabbi braucht auch was zu trinken bitte bitte ...."


----------



## Reducal (24 Januar 2013)

Ja spinnen die denn, die Sachsen?



passer schrieb:


> > *Mit nur 20 EUR gehen wir im Guten auseinander*


Wie unglaubwürdig ist das denn? Das zeigt doch schon, dass hier der Beschiss offenkundig lauert.

Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass über die aktuell, z. B. am 10.01.2013, beworbenen Domain gewerbe-einkauf.de 240,00 € gefordert werden und man mit Schnellzahler-Vorteil angeblich zusätzlich einen Zugang zu Melango.de in dem behaupteten Wert von 848,00 € zzgl. dem Zugang zu lieferantengeheimnis.de und die-besten-einkaufspreise.de zu 222 € geschenkt bekommt, sind die 20 Euronen in der tat ein Schnäppchen. Gemäß den per Briefpost versendeten Zahlungsaufforderungen wird eine Ersparnis von 1070,00 € in Aussicht gestellt. Rechnet man nun die 220 € hinzu, dann kommen wir bei Zahlung von nur 20 € auf sage und schreibe *1290,00 €*!

Dass keine Zahlungsverpflichtung besteht, wurde bislang gemäß hiesiger Liste von folgenden Gerichten bestätigt:


> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 1. Amtsgericht Dresden mit Urteil vom 05.10.2011 zum Az.: 104 C 3441/11
> ...


Man kann somit also durchaus noch mehr sparen, nämlich ganze *20,00 €*!


----------



## Hippo (29 Januar 2013)

Modedit by Hippo
Bankendiskussion hier zusammengeführt
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/wo-sind-die-hausbanken-der-nutzlosen.41545/


----------



## Makoto Atava (29 Januar 2013)

Bin leider auf die neue Seite(Gewerbe-einkauf. de)von Melango reingefallen(ja ich war so dumm  ).
Was mir aber bei diesen Leuten aufgefallen ist, das sie sich nicht mal an ihre eigenen Fristen einhalten können, habe am *26.1.* den 3. Brief erhalten wo mir mit den firmeneigenen Anwalt gedroht wurde wenn ich nicht in *5 Tagen* zahlen würde, heute den *29.1.* hatte ich dann ein Brief erhalten in dem mir dann mit dem gesamten Packet(Anwalt,gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid, Inkasso, Schufa und Anzeige wegen Betruges) gedroht wurde und wieder der Aufforderung in 5 Tagen zu zahlen. Naja, ich übergeb die Sache jetzt an meinen Anwalt.

Stimmt es eigentlich das die Staatsanwaltschaft Frankfurt gegen Melango seit diesen Jahr wieder ermitteln soll, weiß da jemand was ?


----------



## Hippo (29 Januar 2013)

Bist Du Verbraucher oder Gewerbetreibender?


----------



## Makoto Atava (29 Januar 2013)

Verbraucher


----------



## Hippo (29 Januar 2013)

Dann brauchst nach meiner Meinung erst mal keinen Anwalt. Irgendwo hier stehen ´ne Menge Urteile in denen bestätigt wird daß ein Verbraucher nicht zahlen muß.
Kurzes Schreiben daß Du Verbraucher bist und gem. Urteilen [AZ einfügen] keinen Vertrag eingehen konntest weil Dir die Eigenschaft als Gewerbetreibender fehlt und Du somit nicht zahlungspflichtig bist
Text lehnst Du an die Urteilsbegründungen an.
Danach holst ´ne Tüte Popcorn und lehnst Dich zurück


----------



## Makoto Atava (29 Januar 2013)

Danke für die Information.


----------



## Reducal (29 Januar 2013)

Makoto Atava schrieb:


> Stimmt es eigentlich das die Staatsanwaltschaft Frankfurt gegen Melango seit diesen Jahr wieder ermitteln soll, weiß da jemand was ?


Das stimmt nicht, schon allein daher, weil die Handlungsführer in Sachsen/Chemnitz sitzen und Chmenitz eine eigene (scheinbar in dieser Sache lustlose) Staatsanwaltschaft hat.

Vor einigen Jahren war eine mir sehr nahe stehende Person übrigens auch mal unfreiwillig Kunde der Melango.de GmbH. Es war damals mMn hinreichend gelungen, konkrete Tatbestände zumindest wegen dem Anfangsverdacht des Betruges zu skizzieren. Das Verfahren wurde jedoch von der StA Chemnitz deshalb eingestellt, weil die Beschuldigten (die damaligen zwei Geschäftsfüher) in einem anderen Verfahren eine höhere Strafe zu erwarten hätten, als nur allein mit der Anzeige in dem mir persönlich bekannten Fall. Was das für ein hochkarätiger Fall gewesen sein soll, werden wir wohl nie erfahren - ja, ich glaube sogar an eine Schutzbehauptung der Staatsanwaltschaft. Wie sonst erklärt sich die Tatsache, dass genau diese zwei Personen heute als Geschäftsführer und/oder Gesellschafter immer noch das gleiche Geschäft verfolgen, eben nur leicht modifiziert?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (29 Januar 2013)

passer schrieb:


> ROFL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn Du jetzt hart bleibst, sind die ganz kurz davor Dir Geld zu bieten, um heil aus der Nummer raus zu kommen.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (30 Januar 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> ...Das Verfahren wurde jedoch von der StA Chemnitz deshalb eingestellt, weil die Beschuldigten (die damaligen zwei Geschäftsfüher) in einem anderen Verfahren eine höhere Strafe zu erwarten hätten....


Du meinst das: 360 Js 12319/08. Diese Nummer hat die StA Chemnitz auf viele Einstellungsverfügungen nach § 154/1 StPO getippt, wie uns Tante G. verrät: http://bit.ly/UBJynR. Interessanter Weise gab es damals sogar eine Durchsuchung in Chemnitz. Doch wonach sollte eigentlich gesucht werden, wenn die Beweissicherung beim vorliegenden Verdacht des Betruges sich auf die Masche selbst zu richten hat und nicht gegen Datenbestände und Maschinen? Meiner Meinung nach konnte das nichts werden und ich galube nicht einmal, dass die Anklage zugelassen wurde. Falls doch, was kam dann als Ergebnis heraus?


----------



## Makoto Atava (30 Januar 2013)

Weiß zufählig ob es noch andere Urteile wie das vom Amtsgericht Neuss vom 8.1.2013 zum zum Az.: 101 C 4710/12 gibt(also welche die in der Begründung ausführen, das so ein Vertrag nicht zustande gekommen ist,weil man ja Verbraucher ist),da die anderen die ich hier gefunden habe sicher eher wegen des versteckten Zahlungshinweises sind.

MfG Makoto Atava


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (30 Januar 2013)

Lies doch einfach mal, zwei Postings über deinem ersten.


----------



## Makoto Atava (30 Januar 2013)

Peinlich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Danke für den Hinweis, waren neben den von mir genannten doch noch 2 passende Urteile dabei.

MfG Makoto Atava


----------



## Reducal (30 Januar 2013)

Du musst den Sachsen aber keine Urteile präsentieren, die sie schon hinreichend kennen. Mit denen muss man sich gar nicht schreiben und die sollte man nicht mal ignorieren.



			
				Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> Alles in allem gilt auch hier wieder der Hinweis der Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg: http://www.vzhh.de/telekommunikation/30115/abofalle-stur-bleiben.aspx
> 
> 
> > *Zahlen Sie nicht!*​*Bleiben Sie stur!*​*Lassen Sie sich nicht von Inkasso- oder Anwaltsbriefen unter Druck setzen!*​
> ...


----------



## dvill (30 Januar 2013)

> Der geringe Betrag von 20 Euro ist dafür vorgesehen, unsere eigenen Aufwendungen auszugleichen.


20 Euro ist immer noch besser, als wenn die mit der Panflöte in der Fußgängerzone von Chemnitz aufspielen und den Bettelhut rumgehen lassen.

Nach der Bilanz 2011 im bundesanzeiger.de können die Zahlungseingänge ganz gut gebrauchen. Die Kunden zahlen so schlecht ...

Was gibt es für das viele Geld?






Wie kommt man auf die Seiten?


----------



## Reducal (1 Februar 2013)

dvill schrieb:


> Chemnitz


Da war doch was: 





			
				anwalt.de schrieb:
			
		

> Chemnitzer​ Richter​ interessierte​ Wahrheit​ nicht​


----------



## snuuker (8 Februar 2013)

Ha..... heute ist es gekommen....

"Persönliches Kurzangebot"
Da ich auf die 3 Mahnungen nicht reagiert habe bekomme ich das EINMALIGE Angebot von 84 Euro für nur 1 Jahr Mitgliedschaft
Sollte ich das tolle Angebot nicht annehmen müssen sie leider wieder die 240 Euro + Kosten verlangen

Das ist doch irgendwie clever gemacht.... bin gespannt ob ich auch das 20 Euro Angebot wie der Kollege vorher bekomme ^^
Es werden viele den geringeren Betrag zahlen da ja doch ein grossteil der Forderungen wegfällt.....nur um weiteren gerichtlichen Schritten zu entgehen (steht immer so schön dabei)

Ich werde euch auf dem laufenden halten....


----------



## Makoto Atava (8 Februar 2013)

Hab heute einen Brief von gewerbe-einkauf.de erhalten mit folgenden Inhalt:



> Sehr geehrte Herr ...... ,
> 
> wir haben Ihre Angelegenheit inzwischen erneut überprüft. Hierbei mussten wir feststellen, dass sie noch keine Ausreichende zahlung geleistet haben. Aufgrund Ihres Verhaltens liegt der Verdacht nahe, dass Sie weder zahlen können noch wollen. Wir fragen uns, ob das bereits zum Zeitpunkt des Vertragsabschlusses der Fall war.
> 
> ...


 
Danach folgt noch eine Auflistung der angeblichen Fähligkeiten und ein paar Gerichtsurteile auf der Rückseite.

Diese wären:

Amtsgericht Chemnitz Aktenzeichen: 12 C 2228/12
Amtsgericht Rotenburg (Wümme) Aktenzeichen 8 C 44/12
Der (BGH) Bundesgerichtshof Aktenziechen VIII ZR91/04
Amtsgericht Chemnitz Aktenzeichen 12 C 2228/12
Amtsgericht Chemnitz Aktenzeichen 16 C 1107/10
Amtsgericht Rosenheim Aktenzeichen 12 C 2341/11

Lustig bei den Urteilen ist nur das 1te und das 4te im Blick auf die Aktenzeichen.
Was meint ihr dazu, wie sollte ich mich jetzt verhalten?


----------



## Goblin (8 Februar 2013)

> Uns ist an einer strafrechtlichen Verfolgung nicht gelegen


 
Das glaub ich euch sogar 



> Was meint ihr dazu, wie sollte ich mich jetzt verhalten?


 
Steht hier überall


----------



## dvill (8 Februar 2013)

Makoto Atava schrieb:


> Was meint ihr dazu


So geht das weiter:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...opfsch%FCtteln&p=102121&viewfull=1#post102121


----------



## Hippo (8 Februar 2013)

Makoto Atava schrieb:


> ...Was meint ihr dazu, wie sollte ich mich jetzt verhalten?


Die 140 Beiträge vor Deinem lesen 
Wie Goblin schon schreibt - steht alles da


----------



## Nicko1998 (8 Februar 2013)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/vorsicht-vor-melango-de.29381/page-8#post-361361
Jetzt klauen sich die Brüder gegenseitig auch noch ihre dumpfbackigen Mahnschreiben. Wer hats erfunden?


> wir haben Ihre Angelegenheit inzwischen erneut überprüft. Hierbei mussten wir feststellen, dass Sie noch keine ausreichende Zahlung geleistet haben. Aufgrund Ihres Verhaltens liegt der Verdacht nahe, dass Sie weder zahlen können noch wollen. Wir fragen uns, ob das bereits zum Zeitpunkt des Vertragsschlusses der Fall war.
> 
> Dies legt den Verdacht eines Betruges gem. § 263 Strafgesetzbuch nahe. Betrug kann mit einer Freiheitsstrafe von bis zu 5 Jahren oder einer Geldstrafe verhängt werden. Wenn Sie bereits zum Zeitpunkt des Vertragsschlusses nicht in der Lage oder willens waren, zu zahlen, aber dennoch eine vertragliche Verpflichtung eingegangen sind, würde das den Verdacht eines sogenannten Eingehungsbetruges nahe legen. Hierfür würde ausreichen, dass Sie es für möglich gehalten haben, nicht zahlen zu können, aber trotzdem einen Vertrag abgeschlossen haben.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (8 Februar 2013)

> *Melango: Zahlungsaufforderungen auch ohne Vertrag*
> 
> Das Gerücht, wonach Melango.de auch ohne die Nutzung des Buttons „Ich akzeptiere die AGB, jetzt anmelden“ Zahlungsaufforderungen versendet, wurde durch Urteil des Amtsgerichts Peine vom 24. Januar 2013 zum Az.: 5 C 440/11 bestätigt.
> 
> Weil bereits nach Eingabe der persönlichen Daten durch den Druck auf das Schaltfeld „weiter zu Seite 2" eine Speicherung der Daten auf dem Server von Melango stattfand und diese Daten für die Generierung von Zahlungsaufforderungen genutzt wurden, ging das Amtsgericht davon aus, dass der Kläger, der durch eine negative Feststellungsklage gegen die Zahlungsansprüche von Melango aktiv geworden war, keinen Vertrag mit Melango geschlossen hatte.


Weiter: http://fachanwalt-fuer-it-recht.blogspot.de/2013/02/melango-zahlungsaufforderungen-auch.html


----------



## Reducal (8 Februar 2013)

Manomann ist das ärgerlich! Hier kannste schreiben was de willst und die die es betrifft, lesen es doch nicht. Ist das selbe Phänemoen wir bei den Fallen, in die se zuvor getappt sind. 





Makoto Atava schrieb:


> ...Brief von gewerbe-einkauf.de erhalten .... Danach folgt noch eine Auflistung der angeblichen Fähligkeiten und ein paar Gerichtsurteile auf der Rückseite.


Ein paar Gegenurteile haben wir hier auch schon aufgelistet, siehe z. B. Posting #124.


----------



## Makoto Atava (8 Februar 2013)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Weiter: http://fachanwalt-fuer-it-recht.blogspot.de/2013/02/melango-zahlungsaufforderungen-auch.html


 
Das ist ja mal wirklich interessant.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (8 Februar 2013)

@ Makoto Atava, entschuldigung ich möchte Deinen Mitteilungsdrang nicht bremsen, aber bitte lies doch hier erst mal, bevor Du auf Urteile/Seiten verweist, die  schon dutzenfach erwähnt worden sind.


----------



## BenTigger (8 Februar 2013)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> @ Makoto Atava, entschuldigung ich möchte Deinen Mitteilungsdrang nicht bremsen, aber bitte lies doch hier erst mal, bevor Du auf Urteile/Seiten verweist, die schon dutzenfach erwähnt worden sind.


Tja Dirk, DU bist es, der hier grade nutzlos schreibt. Wenn du genauer schauen würdest, hättest du erkannt, das Mako... nicht auf irgendwas Verwiesen hat, sondern zitierte, womit ihr Kommentar zusammenhängt.
Wer hier grade einen unnötigen  Mitteilungsdrang hat, siehst du an meinem Zitat.


----------



## dvill (10 Februar 2013)

Man macht Geschenke:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...51329242.90635.387255254683885&type=1&theater

http://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/336544_417877864954957_1085064607_o.jpg


----------



## Goblin (10 Februar 2013)

Es würd mich nicht wundern wenn die 300.000 glücklichen trotzdem Rechnungen erhalten


----------



## bernhard (10 Februar 2013)

Ich habe die Diskussion über das Verstehen und das Unterschreiben abgetrennt:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...rschreiben-war-vorsicht-vor-melango-de.41689/

Mit dem Thema hier hat das wenig zu tun.


----------



## Hippo (10 Februar 2013)

Bollenheidi schrieb:


> Das sind doch kurze Antworten, mit denen ich etwas anfangen kann. *Und was ist mit den gesetzlichen Bestimmungen zum Fernabsatz, der Widerrufsbelehrung und der Widerspruchsfrist?*


Bitte lesen, wurde schon beantwortet!


----------



## Goblin (11 Februar 2013)

Man hat wohl was geändert




> Willkommen bei Gewerblichhandeln.de
> 
> 
> Hallo max mustermann,
> ...


 


> Einmalige Registrierungsgebühr: 848 EUR!


 
848 Teuros für so gut wie wertlose Infos ?! Na ja,wers braucht. Findet man alles über Google,sogar kostenlos


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (11 Februar 2013)

Fragt sich nur ob man jetzt auch bereits was zahlen muss oder erst nachdem man diese Sachen zugeschickt hat? Und wer den neuen Perso hat, dem wird empfohlen, alles außer Name, Vorname, Geburtsdatum, Staatsangehörigkeit, auszustellende Behörde und Wohnanschrift zu schwärzen (auch den Mittelstreifen auf der Rückseite schwärzen).


----------



## dvill (5 März 2013)

So geht die Angsterzeugung vor eigentlich nichts:

http://mediathek.daserste.de/sendun..._neue-abzocktricks-wie-verbraucher-reingelegt

Ob sich hier auch mal einer von den angeblich vielen zufriedenen Kunden meldet?


----------



## Makoto Atava (7 März 2013)

Solche Unternehmen mögen es halt nicht, wenn sie ins Licht der Öffentlichkeit gezogen werden, deshalb werden sie woll seinen Account gelöscht haben. Nach den Beitrag wundert es mich nicht, warum ich vor ein paar Tagen statt einer weiteren Mahnung ein *Persönliches Kulanzangebot *erhalten habe, wo nach ich statt 240,00 € nur 84,00 € innerhalb von 7 Tagen bezahlen soll für 1 Jahr Mitgliedschaft und dann würden sie mich in Ruhe lassen.
Amüsant an dem "Kulanzangebot" ist vor allem der Satz:



> Dieses Angebot unterbreiten wir Ihnen, da wir von unserer Dienstleistung überzeugt ...


 
Ja, ich glaube auch das Melango von ihrer Masche überzeugt sind, da es leider zu viele Leute gibt die sich einschüchtern lassen (Ich, durch dieses Forum hier nicht, Danke nochmal an der Stelle an alle hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## dvill (8 März 2013)

Neues vom Kasperle-Angstinkasso:

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/gewerbe---einkauf--de--stornogebuehr


> Hey zusammen, Bin jetzt fast 3 Monate mit dieser Firma dran... Gestern ein 2. erhalten (das erste über ca. 1/3 des Betrages) und zwar über 25€ Stornogebühr. Lt. Schreiben wäre der "Vertrag" danach beendet.


25 Euro Stornogebühr oder einmal freiwillig beim Geschäftsführer den Porsche waschen ...


----------



## Reducal (8 März 2013)

dvill schrieb:


> ... beim Geschäftsführer den Porsche waschen ...


Eher Trabbi! Bei denen geht doch nix, die leisten sich ja nicht mal ein unanständiges Inkassobüro.


----------



## Reducal (13 März 2013)

Hier mal ein Beispiel für die 2. Mahnstufe:




Immer wieder dabei auch gleich ein Flyer, derzeit dieser hier:


----------



## Makoto Atava (13 März 2013)

Also wenn mich nicht alles täuscht dürften solche Daten ( wie Zuordnung einer IP-Adresse zu den Nutzerdaten also Zeitstempel und IP-Adresse usw. )nur auf richterliche Anordnung vom Provider herausgegeben werden. Und ich bezweifel mal ernsthaft das Melango innerhalb von 7 Tagen, nach der "Anmeldung" eine Anzeige wegen Betruges macht, um Einsicht auf diese Daten zu erhalten.

Korregiert mich bitte, wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (13 März 2013)

Das ist alles nur Einschüchterung. Die machen alles stur nach dem Kalletaler Dreieck der Nutzlosbranche. Die drohen doch ständig mit dem immer gleichen und nach der zigsten Mahnschreiben drohen sie immer noch rum, der Ton wird nur härter.

Der Leiter der Abteilung für Mahnung und Vollstreckung von Melango sieht übrigens so aus:


----------



## Goblin (13 März 2013)

Wahrscheinlich werden auch sofort biometrische Fingerabdrücke direkt von der Tastatur genommen. Also wenn schon,dann das volle Programm


----------



## Insider (13 März 2013)

Makoto Atava schrieb:


> Korregiert mich bitte, wenn ich falsch liege.


Die können sich ihre IP sonstwohin nageln und außerdem, seit wann erstatten anderweitig selbst höchst Verdächtige Strafanzeigen? Nix aber auch garnix von dem, was die androhen, setzen die auch wirkich in ernstzunehmendem Maße um. Jedenfalls weiß ich nichts davon und ich habe diese Sachsen schon seit mindestens 2008 auf dem Radar. Aktuell liegen bei mir 10 Beschwerden allein aus den letzten drei Wochen rum und niemand von meiner Kundschaft muss sich ernsthaft Gedanken dazu machen.

Freilich speichern die entsprechende Verbindungsdaten, nur zuordnen kann die zumeist niemand. Allerdings haben sich viele Beschwerdeführer tatsächlich selbst angemeldet oder wurden mit einem Trick dazu gebracht, ohne wirklich davon zu wissen (z. B. durch ein s. g. Deeplinkverfahren). Diejenigen, die sich angemeldet haben wurden eigentlich immer getäuscht. Deshalb auch gibt es natürlich vollständige Datensätze, mit eMailadresse, Adresszusätzen usw.

Letztendlich kann nur immer wieder auf das verwiesen werden, was hier schon so oft geschrieben steht:


Reducal schrieb:


> Damit gibt es nun Entscheidungen, sowohl zu Gunsten der Endverbraucher, als auch von Gewerbetreibenden. Das bedeutet letztlich, dass keine Forderung, die (wie auch immer) über ein Web der Melangonier generiert wurde, gerechtfertigt ist.


----------



## dvill (13 März 2013)

Hier kann man der Sparkasse Niederlausitz mitteilen, welchen Geschäftsmethoden sie mit einem Konto den Steigbügel halten:

https://banking.sparkasse-niederlausitz.de/portal/portal//


----------



## hauseltr (15 März 2013)

Hoffendlich kommt die nächste Mahnung nicht von der Abteilung Hinrichtung!


----------



## Hippo (15 März 2013)

Nein, erst kommt noch die päpstliche Inkassokongregation und die Abteilung für Exorzismus


----------



## hauseltr (15 März 2013)

Na, dann bin ich ja beruhigt!


----------



## dvill (16 März 2013)

http://www.internetworld.de/Nachric...warze-Schaf-2013-heisst-melango.de-74586.html


> Unangenehm aufgefallen ist den Juroren vor allem die kostenpflichtige Mitgliedschaft über 24 Monate, die man automatisch abschließt, wenn man sich auf der Seite registriert. Ohne Registrierung kann das Angebot aber nicht genutzt werden. "Eine zweijährige kostenpflichtige Bindung, nur um das Angebot überhaupt nutzen zu können, das ist selbst im B2B-Bereich unüblich und dreist", sagt Chr. L., Jurorin und Geschäftsführerin von Plagiarius Consultancy: Da sich Melango außerdem "über Jahre rücksichtslos über Kundenbeschwerden und Negativauszeichnungen hinweggesetzt und seine betrügerischen Machenschaften unverändert fortgeführt hat", sei der Negativ-Preis gerechtfertigt.


----------



## Reducal (16 März 2013)

> Da sich Melango außerdem "über Jahre rücksichtslos über Kundenbeschwerden und Negativauszeichnungen hinweggesetzt und seine _*betrügerischen Machenschaften*_ unverändert fortgeführt hat


Wenn ich nicht irre, dann sind die Melangonier schon zum dritten Mal mit dem Schwarzen Schaf des Monats ausgezeichnet worden.



> Welcher Shop kann sich dieses Jahr mit dem Titel "Schwarze Schaf des Jahres 2013" rühmen?


Vielleicht winkt man hier schon mal mit dem sächsischen Zaunspfahl.


----------



## dvill (17 März 2013)

Bei Facebook wühlen die Maulwürfe und machen Extra-Angst vor nichts:

http://www.facebook.com/MelangoGmbHAbzocke/posts/122941771226081


----------



## Goblin (18 März 2013)

Hier mal andersrum

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Melango-Urteile-Aktuell-2013/168038483348124

Gefällt mir !


----------



## Antiscammer (18 März 2013)

Die Fratzenbuch-Melango-Seite erinnert sehr stark an den lächerlichen Selbstbeweihräucherungs-Blog "Savonarola" des Stacheldrahtkönigs in dessen letzter Götterdämmerungsphase. Auch der Halmfruchtverwamser aus Gammelsdorf hatte zuletzt solche Anwandlungen und hatte zum Schluss noch ein paar kräftige Rülpser durch die Blog-Landschaft losgelassen, bevor er sich mit seinem Abmahnprojekt vollends ins Aus katapultiert hat und in wohlweislicher Voraussicht in die Insolvenz geflüchtet ist. Solche Blogs sind ganz offensichtlich immer das beste Zeichen dafür, dass ein bestimmtes Abzockeprojekt so langsam aber sicher auf Talfahrt geht. Da wird dann versucht, nochmal die röchelnde Sau durchs Dorf zu treiben. Der Erfolg solcher Blogschlachten war beim Stacheldrahtkönig und beim Halmfruchtverwamser schon eher mäßig, bei den sächsischen Melangomanen wird das nach aller Voraussicht ähnlich sein.


----------



## Makoto Atava (20 März 2013)

dvill schrieb:


> Bei Facebook wühlen die Maulwürfe und machen Extra-Angst vor nichts:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/MelangoGmbHAbzocke/posts/122941771226081


 
16.388 Likes in 6 Tagen, halt ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich bei dem Ruf der Chemnitzer.
Würde mich mal interessieren wie die zustande gekommen sind.


----------



## bernhard (20 März 2013)

Jede Dienstleistung hat ihren Preis

https://www.google.com/search?q="fa...&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## Makoto Atava (20 März 2013)

Na dann werd ich woll bald wieder Mahnungen geschickt bekommen, wenn die Chemnitzer für sowas Geld ausgeben müssen.


----------



## dvill (2 April 2013)

> WISO plus: Achtung Abzocke
> 
> Der Erfindungsreichtum von Abzockern aller Art kennt keine Grenzen, im Internet, aber auch auf Messen und am Telefon. Abo-Abzocken gibt es bei Zeitschriften, aber auch bei Schnäppchen-Webseiten.


http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beitrag/video/1873364/WISO-plus-Achtung-Abzocke?bc=svp;sv0&flash=off

In der 2. Hälfte kommt die Facebook-Werbung für Privatleute der Melonenhändler.


----------



## bernhard (3 April 2013)

Betrachtung zu Halmfrüchten verlagert (war hier ohnehin nicht zutreffend)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/halmfruchtbearbeitungen-war-vorsicht-vor-melango-de.42199/


----------



## Makoto Atava (4 April 2013)

Hab heute diesen sehr amüsanten Brief von Melango(oder in diesem Fall gewerbe-einkauf.de) erhalten.



> Sehr geehrte/r Herr XXXXXXXX
> 
> Wir baten Sie bereit mehrfach um den Ausgleich unserer bestehenden Forderungen. Leider konnten wir bis heute keinen Zahlungseingang feststellen. Im Interesse der Aufrechterhaltung einer seriösen Geschäftstätigkeit machen wir ihnen Heute einen Vorschlag:
> 
> ...


 
Als ich "Aufrechterhaltung von seriösen Geschäftstätigkeiten" gelesen habe, konnte ich mir leider das Lachen nicht verkneifen, genauso amüsant der Satz "Gewinn entsteht uns dadurch nicht".


----------



## Reducal (18 April 2013)

Anonymus Connectus schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal ein Beispiel: 1351975435. Kann mir mal bitte jemand erklären, was das für eine Zeitdarstellung ist und warum man die braucht?


Übrigens Zeitstempeldarstellung auch hier: http://www.unixtimestamp.com/index.php


----------



## BitH72 (23 April 2013)

*Großhandel B2B nun doch für Verbraucher ???*
... na sowas aber auch:


> "In den USA haben bei Grosshandel-Einkäufe schon tausenden Verbrauchern eine Menge Geld beim Einkauf gespart. Besonders Marken- sowie Elektronikartikel sind bei dieser neuen Form des Online-Shopping beliebt - und nicht zu unrecht. So wird beispielsweise ein nagelneues iPad von Apple für läppische 96 Euro verkauft."


Wie sollen wir das denn verstehen ?
Blättern wir weiter, ist 


> "die Nutzung der Grosshandel B2B Plattform (...) ausschließlich für Firmen, Gewerbetreibende, Handwerksbetriebe, Vereine, Behörden und selbständige Freiberufler bestimmt."


Noch ein Stückchen weitergeblättert erfahren wir, dass wir sogar verklagt werden, wenn wir uns als Verbraucher tummeln.








> "Ein Tag, an dem man nicht lacht, ist ein verlorener Tag."
> (Charlie Chaplin)


 


> "Grosshandel B2B ist der Vorreiter dieses Shopping-Systems in Deutschland."


Wir dürfen uns also freuen.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (23 April 2013)

naja.....so viele Selbstständige&Gewerbliche gibts ja nun auch nicht, das Geschäft wird schon drastisch reduziert. Die guten Zeiten sind vorbei, es muss was neues her, die nächste eurowebtainment wirds auch nicht bringen, wer jetzt seine Schäfchen nicht im trockenen hat, wird kein grosser Abzocker mehr.


----------



## dvill (23 April 2013)

http://partner.katalog-gewerbetreibende.de/index.php


> Partnerprogramm für Mega-Einkaufsquellen.de
> 
> 
> 125 EUR pro Sale (=Kunde hat Grundgebühr bezahlt)


----------



## dvill (23 April 2013)

http://www.focus.de/digital/compute...er-klick-1000-euro-weg-kommentar_5080160.html


> Wir haben es geschafft, dass der Gerichtsstand der AGB nicht anerkannt wurde und das von uns eingeleitete Feststellungsverfahren vor den AG am Standort meiner Firma verhandelt wurde. Ergebniss, da die AGB absehbar nicht anerkannt würden kam erst gar kein Vertreter von melango.


----------



## dvill (24 April 2013)

Das Konzept mit einem Partnerprogramm mit anonymen Webmastern hatten wir schon mal:

http://groups.google.com/groups/sea...fluss&btnG=Suche&sitesearch=groups.google.com

Da bleibt die eigene Weste weiß und die Drecksarbeit machen andere, die man nicht kennen muss, jedenfalls offiziell.

Der Werbeserver steht in Russland

http://toolbar.netcraft.com/site_report?url=http://billigereinkaufen.info/

und die Domaineigner sind verschleiert:

http://whois.domaintools.com/billigereinkaufen.info/


----------



## bernhard (26 April 2013)

http://fachanwalt-fuer-it-recht.blogspot.de/2013/04/melango-lassen-sie-sich-von-einem.html


> Eine negative Feststellungsklage war das Ergebnis derartigen Misstrauens. Nach Erhalt der Klageschrift erklärte Melango unwiderruflich auf die Geltendmachung der Forderung zu verzichten, weil aufgrund eines Büroversehens die Daten des Klägers nicht sofort aus dem Mahnsystem entfernt wurden.
> Die Daten des Klägers seien anschliessend sowohl aus dem Mahnsystem, als auch aus dem Datensystem der Beklagten gelöscht, so dass weitere „Belästigungen“ durch die Beklagte nicht erfolgen würden. Dieser Umstand wurde dem Gericht mitgeteilt und nach übereinstimmender Erledigungserklärung die Kosten des Verfahrens Melango per Beschluss auferlegt.


Das wäre eine gute Lösung für alle, wenn keine weitern Belästigungen erfolgen würden.


----------



## dvill (27 April 2013)

http://asr2lawgiver.wordpress.com/2013/04/25/schallende-ohrfeige-fur-melango/


> Im heutigen Termin führte der Richter sehr detailliert und sachkundig in den Streit ein und regte an, Melango möge ein Anerkenntnis abgeben, da bisher ein Vertragsschluß nicht bewiesen wurde. Die Terminsvertreterin sah sich nicht in der Lage, ein Anerkenntnis abzugeben. Nach telefonischer Rücksprache mit den Hauptbevollmächtigten der Melango wurde das Anerkenntnis abgelehnt.
> 
> Den Richter veranlaßte das Verhalten von Melango zu der Fragen: “Glauben Sie denn wirklich, daß irgendein Gericht in Deutschland diesen Fall anders sehen würde als ich?”


----------



## Hippo (27 April 2013)

Na ja, bei einem verlorenen Prozeß kann man immer noch behaupten das war ein Einzelfall weil der Richter doof war ...
Eine Anerkenntnis ist da schon nachhaltiger und viel leichter als Präzedenzfall anzusehen ...


----------



## Antiscammer (28 April 2013)

Im vorliegenden Fall wurde aber ein sogenanntes "Stuhlurteil" gesprochen, d.h. die Urteilsverkündung erfolgte direkt nach der Verhandlung, was im Zivilrecht selten ist und nur bei eindeutig klarer Sach- und Rechtslage passiert.


----------



## Hippo (28 April 2013)

Klar, aber es war ein Urteil. Und nicht Melango hat zugegeben daß sie Gauner sind...


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (28 April 2013)

Für mich kann man die gesamte Zivilrechtssprechung abschaffen. Erst neulich durfte ich wieder mal Zeuge sein, wie die Richterin der klagenden Seite (aus der Kleingedruckten-Branche), quasi diktierte wie sie ihren Antrag umschreiben soll, damit er Erfolg haben wird, einen Kritiker des Geschäftsmodells (man lebt vom Kleingedruckten) zu verurteilen. Da fasst man sich als normaler Mensch an den Kopf!
Und die Schwarzkittel? Die finden das völlig normal und ok!


----------



## dvill (3 Mai 2013)

http://www.kanzlei-rader.de/?p=1653


> Die eMail an die im Impressum bezeichnete eMail-Adresse [email protected] beantworte die Melango.de mit folgendem Text:
> 
> “Leider können wir Ihnen auf Ihre Email nicht antworten, da wir keinen E-Mail Support anbieten.”,
> 
> ...


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (4 Mai 2013)

> *Melango ist tot - es lebe die "JW Handelssysteme GmbH".*
> 
> 
> > Veränderungen
> ...


http://forum.sat1.de/showthread.php?1491-Internetabzocke-auf-MELANGO-de&p=1423908#post1423908


----------



## dvill (5 Mai 2013)

Es gab wohl auch eine "IT-Dienstleistung und Beratung GmbH" mit der gleichen Masche.

http://www.aufrecht.de/index.php?id=6874 (Mit Anmelde-Video und schlecht findbarer Preisinformation)


> Bei der hier dargestellten Masche wird jedoch niemand, auch kein Unternehmer, davon ausgehen, dass hier ein kostenpflichtiger Vertrag geschlossen wird. Bis auf den nichtssagenden Hinweis "Preisliste", der noch nicht einmal erkennbar verlinkt ist, findet sich kein Wort zu einem kostenpflichtigen Vertrag. Hier wird man davon ausgehen müssen, dass ein so genannter Dissens vorliegt - der Besucher der Seite erklärt etwas völlig anderes als der Betreiber.
> 
> In jedem Fall dürfte dies ein klarer Fall einer arglistigen Täuschung sein. Wer auf derart versteckte Hinweise zu entstehenden Kosten zurückgreifen muss, hat anscheinend eine Menge zu verbergen. Wenn hier sogar wir - eine in Bezug auf Abofallen erfahrene Kanzlei - diese Hinweise erst auf den zweiten Blick und teilweise auch nur durch Zufall gefunden haben, dann spricht dies eine deutliche Sprache. Das Recht zur Anfechtung wegen arglistiger Täuschung steht natürlich auch Gewerbetreibenden offen.


----------



## Reducal (5 Mai 2013)

dvill schrieb:


> Es gab wohl auch eine "IT-Dienstleistung und Beratung GmbH" mit der gleichen Masche.


Ja, so hießen die Sachsen (u. a.) vor Melango:


> Unterwegs waren die vorher als IT-Dienstleistung und Beratung GmbH und haben in 2008 auch schon zum ersten Mal das "Schwarze Schaf" von OpSec erhalten...


2008 - http://www.opsecsecurity.de/de/news.../Das+"Schwarze+Schaf"+im+November:+melango.de
2010 - http://das-schwarze-schaf.com/index.php/verleihung.html?ssjahr=2010&ssmonat=8
2012 - http://www.opsecsecurity.de/de/news...es/Das+"Schwarze+Schaf"+im+Januar:+melango.de
2013 - http://www.opsecsecurity.de/de/node/1083


----------



## dvill (5 Mai 2013)

Namen gibt/gab es reichlich:

http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/70-mitarbeiter-fuer-neues-call-center-gesucht-1748784.html


----------



## jupp11 (5 Mai 2013)

Der Laden  heisst erst seit Sept. 2007 Melango.de.
Vor der Umbennung lautete der Firmenname J & P Handelshaus DTL. GmbH. 
Unter diesem Namen erfolgte die Eintragung ins HR im Nov. 2005.
Zu dem Zeitpunkt war die Welt noch in "Ordnung"
http://www.openpr.de/news/68102/Die...mit-ihrem-neuem-Onlineshop-fuer-Haendler.html


> 14.11.2005 - 13:57 - Handel, Wirtschaft, Finanzen, Banken & Versicherungen
> Die J & P Handelshaus Deutschland GmbH startet mit ihrem neuem Onlineshop für Händler
> *Pressemitteilung von: Handelshaus Deutschland GmbH*


----------



## Goblin (7 Mai 2013)

Und noch ein Urteil

http://asr2lawgiver.files.wordpress.com/2013/05/2013-05-03-melango-urteil.pdf


----------



## Abzocke = Job ade? (7 Mai 2013)

Hallo, ich habe eine ganz dummes Problem in dieser ganzen Problematik.

ich habe heute leider auch diese Formular ausgefüllt... aber mit den Angaben meines Arbeitgebers und meiner Arbeits Email. Wäre mir bewusst gewesen, dass der ganze sch.... Geld kostet, dann wäre es sicher nicht soweit gekommen. Zumal ich über solche Kosten gar nicht selbst entscheiden darf...

Ich weiss nun echt nicht wie ich, bzw mein Arbeitgeber vorgehen soll. Ich beichte naturlich, aber würde gerne auch einen Vorschlag zum Vorgehen auf den Tisch legen....

Ich könnte heulen über meine Doofheit und über diese *piep*.

Danke...

[Modedit by Hippo: Immer schön die Contenance bewahren ...]


----------



## Hippo (7 Mai 2013)

Abzocke = Job ade? schrieb:


> ... bzw mein Arbeitgeber vorgehen soll.


Wenn ich Dein AG wäre würde ich lapidar mitteilen daß Du unauthorisiert gehandelt hast...



Abzocke = Job ade? schrieb:


> ...Ich beichte naturlich...


Alles andere wäre jobtechnischer Selbstmord



Abzocke = Job ade? schrieb:


> ... aber würde gerne auch einen Vorschlag zum Vorgehen auf den Tisch legen....


Den Link zu diesem Thread geben



Abzocke = Job ade? schrieb:


> Ich könnte heulen über meine Doofheit und über diese *piep*.


Guter Plan, alternativ könntest Du das hier versuchen ...


----------



## bernhard (7 Mai 2013)

http://www.kanzlei-rader.de/?p=1711

 AG Bonn – 115 C 26/13


> Das Gericht beurteilt weiterhin die Entgeltklausel unter “Informationen” als überraschend i.S.d. § 305 c BGB. Es stellt fest, dass ein Entgeltanspruch der Melango selbst bei gewerblichen Handeln des Nutzers nicht bestanden hätte. Der Hinweis eines kostenpflichtigen Angebots sei nicht klar und in verständlicher Form erteilt.


----------



## BitH72 (8 Mai 2013)

Hi, ist es Dein Job, Einkäufe zu tätigen bzw. Preise vor einem Bestellvorgang zu ermitteln ?
Dann hast Du voll und ganz Deinen Job gemacht und der AG kann Dir dafür nicht böse sein.
Wenn einem Dreher die Drehbank während der zweckbestimmten und ordnungsgemäßen Benutzung kaputtgeht, ist er auch nicht automatisch seinen Job los.
Informier den Chef, gib ihm bereits die schon vorliegenden Infos, auch Dein Chef wird außer einem Papierberg nichts von der Firma erhalten. Nur dauerts halt etwas und nervt zugegebenermaßen.
Wenn Dein Chef auf Krawall gebürstet ist, empfiehlt sich eine negative Feststellungsklage mit einem melango-trainierten Anwalt. Da gibt es inzwischen sehr viele und schöne Urteile, die den Weg, die Stolpersteinchen und Abkürzungen gut beschreiben.

Good luck!


----------



## Abzocke = Job ade? (8 Mai 2013)

Ich möchte mich in aller Form für das *piep entschuldigen. Da habe ich wohl etwas überreagiert.
Danke für das Überarbeiten.

Ich werde den Link meinem Chef geben und wir werden es wohl aussitzen...

PS nettes Foto


----------



## Hippo (8 Mai 2013)

Guck hier nochmal rein und such ihm die richtigen Urteile raus ...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/melango-urteilssammlung.42387/


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Mai 2013)

Es gibt mehrere Gerichtsurteile, nach denen auch Gewerbetreibende bei diesen Angeboten nicht zahlen müssen. Steht alles u.a. hier im Thread.

Gewerbetreibende haben zwar kein Widerrufsrecht. Aber natürlich greift die Preisangabenverordnung (§ 1 Abs. 6 PAngV, Verpflichtung zur Preisklarheit und Preiswahrheit, sofort erkennbar und deutlich sichtbare Auszeichnung...) auch bei Gewerbetreibenden. Zusätzlich greift § 305c BGB (überraschende Klausel), arglistige Täuschung (§ 123 BGB) sowie Verstoß gegen Treu und Glauben (§ 307 BGB) und Nichtigkeit des untergeschobenen kostenpflichtigen Vertrags. Zahlung wird verweigert, basta aus.


----------



## Transporter (1 Juni 2013)

ok, ich bin auch auf diesen Blödsinn reingefallen weil anfangs überhaupt nix von einer Gebühr die Rede war und jeglicher Klick immer nur auf die Anmeldeseite verwiesen hat. Schreibe dem Herrn J. nun mal einen netten Brief mit ein paar §§-Zitaten und mal schauen was dabei rauskommt.

danke 
Günter


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (1 Juni 2013)

Dann hoffe mal das Herr J. diesen auch liest.


----------



## BenTigger (2 Juni 2013)

Tja, ich hoffe auch schon seit Jahrzehnten, dass ich am 24.12 den Weihnachtsmann mal sehe. Vielleicht dieses Jahr??


----------



## Hippo (2 Juni 2013)

Kommt drauf an ob der Club am 24.12 auf hat ...


----------



## dvill (5 Juni 2013)

http://www.kanzlei-thomas-meier.de/...eme-gmbh-melango-verliert-erneut#comment-1108


> Mir wurde auch schon "Besuch" angekündigt,der es versteht mit zahlungsunwilli gen Kunden umzugehen.


----------



## Reducal (5 Juni 2013)

> Besuch angekündigt


Wundert mich nicht! Habt ihr schon mal diese total unfreundliche Supporttussi gehört (ich nehme mal an, da gibts nur eine)? Wenn ich nicht wüsste, dass nicht alt genug ist, würde ich meinen, sie sei ein Relikt der DDR mit vormilitärischer GST- und FDJ-Drill-Erfahrung im Status eines Jugendsekretärs.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (6 Juni 2013)

Hinweis an die Melangonier: euer Sytem weist in den Mahnungen den schon einmal aufgetretenen Systemfehler bei der Verarbeitung des Zeitstempels aus der Anmeldung auf, z. B.:



> *Zeitstempel in Datum/Uhrzeit umwandeln*
> 
> 13669884
> 
> ...


----------



## jolina (6 Juni 2013)

Heute kam die Zahlungserinnerung von JW Handessysteme inkl. einer neuen Bankverbindung. Wurde da evtl. das Konto gepfändet?

Gibt es igendwo ein Verfahren gegen die Herren in welches man die laufenden B*, durch Übersendung von Infos an die Staatsanwaltschaft, dokumentieren kann? Dann wird die Strafe vielleicht noch höher ausfallen.


----------



## Hippo (6 Juni 2013)

Wie lautet die neue Bankverbindung? Ists die Sparkasse Bayreuth?
Laufende Infos an eine Staatsanwaltschaft muß nicht sein. Wenn Du einmal einen Strafantrag gestellt hast reicht das


----------



## Reducal (6 Juni 2013)

jolina schrieb:


> neuen Bankverbindung. Wurde da evtl. das Konto gepfändet?


Nein, bestimmt nicht. Allerdings beenden die Banken oft recht zügig das Vertragsverhältnis mit solchen Kunden, was den Wechsel zu einer anderen Bank notwendig macht. Im vorliegenden Fall ist aber auch das momentan ungewiss, da sich die Melangonier umstrukturieren - weg von Melango, hin zu JW Handelssysteme. Kann ja sein, dass die Sache mit der Bank auch daher hommt.



jolina schrieb:


> Gibt es igendwo ein Verfahren gegen die Herren in welches man die laufenden Betrügereien, durch Übersendung von Infos an die Staatsanwaltschaft, dokumentieren kann? Dann wird die Strafe vielleicht noch höher ausfallen.


Die Staatsanwaltschaft Chemnitz kennt nahezu alle Belange um das Unternehmen, seine Projekte und die Verantwortlichen und deren Helfer - davon kannst du ausgehen! Du würdes der StA nichts neues berichten, die ist aktuell immer auf dem erforderlichen Stand. So ein Einzelfall, wie deiner, wirkt sich nicht erschwerend auf ein Strafmaß aus, zumal gar nicht klar ist, ob irgend wann mal eine heftige Anklage erhoben werden wird. Zuständig ist das Referat 370, bei der StA Chemnitz. Dort werden alle Vorgänge im Zusammenhang mit den Melangonieren gesammelt und aus dem Bundesgebiet übernommen.


----------



## dvill (7 Juni 2013)

http://www.swr.de/marktcheck/multim...36/nid=2249336/did=11343054/a87bzm/index.html


> Nur ohne Kamera sind die Geschäftsführer zu einem Gespräch bereit. Es sei korrekt, nicht verboten, wie die Seite aufgebaut ist, sagen sie. Beschweren würde sich nur ein Prozent von oft hunderten Neukunden täglich. Sie bestätigten schließlich schriftlich, dass der Account von Wolfgang L. gelöscht wird und keine weiteren Kosten entstehen. Er war zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon zu einer Zahlung bereit, denn wie viele andere wollte er eine Strafanzeige nicht riskieren.


----------



## Insider (7 Juni 2013)

dvill schrieb:


> http://www.swr.de/marktcheck/multim...36/nid=2249336/did=11343054/a87bzm/index.html
> 
> 
> > Er war zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon zu einer Zahlung bereit, denn wie viele andere wollte er eine Strafanzeige nicht riskieren.


Eine Strafanzeige ist erst einmal kein empfindliches Übel, auch wenn so manch einem empfindlich übel dabei wird. Allein nur die Androhung einer möglichen Anzeigenerstattung ist demnach keine Straftat und hat weder etwas mit Nötigung und erst recht nicht etwas mit Erpressung zu tun, auch wenn das die Betroffenen anders sehen mögen.

Diese Chemnitzer Geschäftsleute schreiben zwar in ihre "_Zahlungsaufforderung und Vertragsbestätigung zur Onlinebestellung_" hinein:


			
				JW Handelssysteme GmbH schrieb:
			
		

> Betrugs- und Täuschungsversuche im Zusammenhang mit unserem B2B-Portal führen zur sofoertigen Strafanzeige und zur Einleitung eines Strafverfahrens bei der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft


...doch gesehen hat man bislang anscheinend so ein Verfahren noch nicht. Macht auch nichts, denn anzeigen kann jeder alles und jeden. Er müsste nur aufpassen, dass er sich im Einzelfall mit so einer Anzeigenerstattung nicht selbst wegen dem Vortäuschen einer Straftat oder der falschen Verdächtigung strafbar machen könnte. Immerhin kann man durchaus annehmen, dass so ein Anbieter, wie die Chemnitzer gar nicht zu täuschen und erst recht nicht zu betrügen ist, zumindest nicht über deren B2B-Portal.

Hierzu fällt mir nur ein Satz ein:


			
				Reducal in einem anderen Forum schrieb:
			
		

> [Strafanzeige durch Anbieter umstrittener Internetportale...]
> 
> 
> > Gehört habe ich davon auch schon, nur erleben konnte ich so was noch nicht!


Diese bislang Melangonier genannten Handelssystembetreiber sitzen meiner Meinung nach im Glashaus und werfen darin nicht mit Steinen. Sie können schreiben was sie wollen, nur machen tun sie es mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht.


----------



## dvill (12 Juni 2013)

http://www.anwalt.de/rechtstipps/er...er-jeden-der-ein-gewerbe-betreibt_045068.html


> Jetzt ist das Amtsgericht Würzburg meiner Argumentation gefolgt, nach der auf einen so geschlossenen Vertrag auch bei Gewerbetreibenden § 350c Abs. 1 BGB anzuwenden ist. Das stellt insoweit ein Novum dar, als bisher unter Vollkaufleuten bzw. Kaufleuten - letztlich aber allen Unternehmern im Sinne von § 14 BGB gefordert wurde, dass sie besonders intensiv das Kleingedruckte lesen.
> Deshalb wurde die  Kostenpflichtigkeit  bejaht, auch wenn sie schwer zu finden sei.
> 
> Das Interessante ist nun, dass das Gericht ohne weiteres Vorschriften, die ausschließlich Verbraucher schützen sollen, auf Gewerbetreibende ausweitet, nämlich dann, wenn es um sogenannte überraschende Klauseln geht. Dabei weist das Gericht ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass anders lautende Entscheidungen anderer Amtsgerichte von ihm zur Kenntnis genommen wurden. Gleichwohl kam das Gericht zum Ergebnis, eine Widerklage der melango kostenpflichtig abzuweisen.


----------



## dvill (12 Juni 2013)

Der Vergleich mit den Hütchenspielern ist ganz treffend.

Urteil vom 26.07.2012, Az. VII ZR 262/11 - Bundesgerichtshof

http://juris.bundesgerichtshof.de/c...en&client=12&nr=61310&pos=0&anz=1&Blank=1.pdf


> Wird eine Leistung (hier: Grundeintrag in ein Branchenverzeichnis im Internet) in einer Vielzahl von Fällen unentgeltlich angeboten, so wird eine Entgeltklausel, die nach der drucktechnischen Gestaltung des Antragsformulars so unauffällig in das Gesamtbild eingefügt ist, dass sie von dem Vertragspartner des Klauselverwenders dort nicht vermutet wird, gemäß §305c Abs 1 BGB nicht Vertragsbestandteil.


Mehr zum Urteil des AG Würzburg: http://www.reimers.de/Zivilrecht/2013/01/08/melango.html


> Die streitgegenständliche Internetseite ist dahingehend gestaltet, dass eine unentgeltliche Anmeldung suggeriert wird. Zwar findet sich im rechten unteren Bildschirmrand tatsächlich ein mit „Informationen“ überschriebenes Textkästchen, in welchem eine Entgeltpflichtigkeit der Anmeldung erwähnt ist. Diese ist von ihrer optischen Gestaltung und Platzierung aber offensichtlich betont unauffällig gehalten, so dass dieser Hinweis auf eine Entgeltpfichtigkeit nur von solchen Lesern wahrgenommen wird, welche tatsächlich den gesamten Anmeldebildschirm nach möglichem Kleingedruckten absuchen. Im Gegensatz zu farbig und in deutlich größerem Schriftbild gehaltenen Anmeldemaske tritt dieser Hinweis völlig zurück.



Amtsgericht Würzburg, AZ: 16 C 2997/12


----------



## dvill (15 Juni 2013)

http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/top-thema/artikel/dubiose-geschaefte-im-internet-1.html


> Übrigens: Ich hatte noch nicht mal eine ordentliche Rechnung bekommen.


Und das gegenüber angeblichen Geschäftsleuten. Die könnten Vorsteuerabzug geltend machen, wenn sie einen Beleg über die anteilige Umsatzsteuer hätten.


----------



## jupp11 (16 Juni 2013)

> Gegen die beiden Geschäftsführer, die übrigens gerade den Namen der Firma gewechselt hätten, werde bereits bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Chemnitz wegen gewerbsmäßigen Betruges (Az.: 370 Js 12319/*08*) ermittelt.


und das seit mittlerweile fünf Jahren...


----------



## RA Reimers (20 Juni 2013)

Das Amtsgericht Würzburg hat jetzt zweimal gegen Melango geurteilt.
In beiden Fällen habe ich einen Gewerbetreibenden vertreten. Die genauen Gründe (und das Aktenzeichen) finden sich auf meiner Website www.reimers.de , dort Zivilrecht.


----------



## dvill (20 Juni 2013)

dvill schrieb:


> Mehr zum Urteil des AG Würzburg: http://www.reimers.de/Zivilrecht/2013/01/08/melango.html
> 
> 
> Amtsgericht Würzburg, AZ: 16 C 2997/12


...


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (21 Juni 2013)

Jetzt sind wir wieder bei einem meiner Lieblingsthemen! Wenn einer gewerbsmäßig, ein mit Kosten verbundenes Angebot bereit stellt, bei dem nachweisslich (insbesondere dem Anbieter von Gerichten bestätigt) keine Kostenpflicht des Kunden besteht, ist das mMn die Erregung eines Irrtums. Wenn dann aber der selbe Anbieter auf diese nichtige Kostenpflicht besteht, obwohl er weiß, dass dies unrechtmäßig ist, dann  macht er sich mMn höchst verdächtig, sich durch Schaden beim Kunden (in Bereicherungsabsicht) einen womöglich rechtswidrigen Vermögensvorteil erreichen zu wollen. Der Gesetzgeber nennt das im StGB auch ganz unkompliziert "*Betrug*". Die Tatbestandsmerkmale sind womöglich hinreichend erfüllt - aus welchem Grund das nun anscheinend bei den sächsischen Behörden in dieser Form geduldet wird, kann ich persönlich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## dvill (26 Juni 2013)

Weitere Fallenstellerwerbung für die Zielgruppe Privatleute

http://www.mimikama.at/allgemein/achtung-vor-dubiosen-handyladen-seiten-auf-facebook/


----------



## dvill (9 Juli 2013)

http://netzwerk-gegen-internetkriminalitaet.de/?p=215


> Wie uns gerade berichtet wurde, fordert nun auch die Solvenza Inkasso / Solvenza24 GmbH für die B2B-Abofallen der JW Handelssysteme GmbH (ehemals Melango GmbH) u.a. für mega-einkaufsquellen.de:


----------



## bernhard (11 Juli 2013)

Themenfremdes abgetrennt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/san-lorenzo-mit-charmantem-italienischem-akzent.43533/


----------



## dvill (12 Juli 2013)

http://fachanwalt-fuer-it-recht.blogspot.de/2013/07/mega-einkaufsquellende-amtsgericht.html


> Donnerstag, 11. Juli 2013
> 
> Mega-Einkaufsquellen.de : Amtsgericht Bremen-Blumenthal weist Zahlungsanspruch von Melango.de gegen Privatperson zurück





> Nachdem schon das Amtsgericht Neuss mit Urteil vom 08.01.2013 zum Az.: 101 C 4710/12 entschieden hatte, dass der Melango.de GmbH gegenüber einer Privatperson keine auf eine Mitgliedschaft zu gründende Forderung zusteht, hat nun auch das Amtsgericht Bremen-Blumenthal mit Urteil vom 21.06.2013 zum Az.: 45 C 1233/12 einen Zahlungsanspruch für die angeblich vertragliche Nutzung der Website www.mega-einkaufsquellen.de verneint.


----------



## dvill (17 Juli 2013)

http://netzwerk-gegen-internetkriminalitaet.de/?p=247


> Da staunte der Betroffene aber nicht schlecht: als er heute seinen Briefkasten geleert hat, fielen ihm 22 Briefe der Solvenza Inkasso GmbH / Solvenza24 GmbH vor die Füße.


Ein Mahnbedrohungs-DOS. Mal was Neues.

Die "Kunden" zahlen aber auch so schlecht ...


----------



## Reducal (18 Juli 2013)

dvill schrieb:


> http://netzwerk-gegen-internetkriminalitaet.de/?p=247
> 
> 
> > 22 Briefe


22 x 0,58 € = 12,76 €

Super! Wenn die Müllforderung nicht bezahlt wird, rechnet der hessische Stacheldrahtkönig sicher bei den Sachsen ab. Hofentlich wirds sau teuer - wäre ja nicht die erste Geschäftsbeziehung, die am eigenen Saft erstickt ist.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (30 Juli 2013)

Fundstelle: Klick


----------



## W.Hecki1946 (31 Juli 2013)

passer schrieb:


> Werben mit kostenfreien Standardzugang,nach Anmeldung erhält man eine Rechnung 292€ und bei Nichtzahlung wird mit Inkasso gedroht.
> 
> Also wer in die Falle schon getappt ist,nicht zahlen und auf einen ev. Mahnbescheid warten.


 
Guten Spätabend,

bin als Gewerbetreibender in 2012 selbst Opfer der Abofalle melango.de geworden,
habe der Zahlungsaufforderung per Einschreiben-Rückschein mit der Begründung widersprochen, dass ich ein Zustandekommen eines rechtsgültigen Vertrages bestreite.
Daraufhin folgten die bekannten Mahnungen und Kulanzangebote bis letztlich hin zur Bitte um
Überweisung der angeblich angefallenen administrativen Kosten in Höhe von EUR 25,00.
Natürlich habe ich nicht mehr reagiert und auch nichts bezahlt.
Mit 1. Mahnung des dubiosen Inkassounternehmens Solvenza24 GmbH (Nachfolgerin des ebenfalls dubiosen Inkassounternehmens DIG) vom 11.07.2013 wurde ich jetzt aufgefordert, bis zum 18.07.2013 eine Forderung von insgesamt EUR 352,43 auf das Konto bei der Sparkasse Bad Kissingen zu begleichen. Dieser Aufforderung bin ich natürlich ebenfalls nicht nachgekommen und habe die Solvenza24 GmbH am 15.07.2013 aufgefordert, mir spätestens bis gestern, 29.07.2013, mitzuteilen, welche persönlichen Daten über mich gespeichert sind mit der weiteren Aufforderung, diese Daten zu löschen und mir dies zu bestätigen. Nichts ist bis heute passiert! Werde daher jetzt den Datenschutzbeauftragten des Landes Hessen einschalten. Weiterhin habe ich alle mir bekannten
Banken der JW Handelssysteme GmbH und der Solvenza24 GmbH angemailt und auf die Machenschaften dieser Unternehmen hingewiesen. Fast durchweg haben mir die betreffenden Banken mitgeteilt, dass man die Geschäftsbeziehungen zu diesen Unternehmen entweder bereits beendet hat oder aber die Handlungsoptionen bereits prüft. Die Kripo, Chemnitz, habe ich ebenfalls schriftlich über die Vorgänge informiert.
Ein Tipp noch: die AGB der Mega-Einkaufsquellen bzw. Melango beinhalteten den Hinweis, dass man unmittelbar nach Registrierung bzw. Anmeldung eine Bestätigungs-Email erhielte. Diese habe ich nie erhalten und sehe schon aus diesem Grund das Nichtzustandekommen eines gebührenpflichtigen Vertrages an!
Gute Nacht!


----------



## Insider (31 Juli 2013)

W.Hecki1946 schrieb:


> Natürlich habe ich nicht mehr reagiert und auch nichts bezahlt.


Gut so, weiter so!


W.Hecki1946 schrieb:


> Werde daher jetzt den Datenschutzbeauftragten des Landes Hessen einschalten.


Wozu dasss denn? Die Solvenza ist ein (wahrscheinlich) ein vom zuständigen AG-Präsidenten zugelassenes Inkassounternehmen. Die Melangonier haben eine Forderung, von der sie ausgehen dürfen, dass die womöglich berechtigt ist. Nun geben die diese Forderung mit den notwendigen Bestandsdaten an das Inkasso ab - wo soll hier der Datenschutz berührt sein?


W.Hecki1946 schrieb:


> Die Kripo, Chemnitz, habe ich ebenfalls schriftlich über die Vorgänge informiert.


Die kennen das Problem doch schon zum Säue füttern! Gerade in deinem Fall wird die StA Chemnitz wahrscheinlich auf die zivilen Belange verweisen. Du hattes angegeben, dich als Gewerbetreibender angemeldet zu haben. Die Klärung, ob die dadurch ausgelöste Forderung zu recht besteht oder nicht, ist in deinem speziellen Fall nicht die Aufgabe der Strafverfolgungsbehörden.


W.Hecki1946 schrieb:


> bin als Gewerbetreibender in 2012 selbst Opfer der Abofalle melango.de geworden,
> habe der Zahlungsaufforderung per Einschreiben-Rückschein mit der Begründung widersprochen, dass ich ein Zustandekommen eines rechtsgültigen Vertrages bestreite.


Du bist Gewerbetreibender und hattest dich angemeldet. Pass auf, mit wem du was schreibst, denn die Melangonier klagen von sich aus anscheinend nicht wenig. Außerdem verbuchen sie tatsächlich nicht nur negative Ergebnisse, ganz im Sinne des jeweiligen Gemütszustandes eines bearbeitenden Zivilrichters.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (31 Juli 2013)

Insider schrieb:


> Die Solvenza ist ein (wahrscheinlich) ein vom zuständigen AG-Präsidenten zugelassenes Inkassounternehmen. Die Melangonier haben eine Forderung, von der sie ausgehen dürfen, dass die womöglich berechtigt ist.


Dann waren die vielen Hundertausend Forderungen der Nutzlosbranche in den letzten 8 Jahren dann auch "womöglich" berechtigt? Sehe ich nicht so.

Diese bestimmten Inkassoklitschen gibt es doch nur wegen den Nutzlosen und das sind auch die einzigsten Kunden und wenn es welche aus dem gleichen Firmenkomplex sind.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (31 Juli 2013)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> ...dann auch "womöglich" berechtigt? Sehe ich nicht so.


Der Insider hat das sicher bewusst zweischneidig dargestellt. Fordern kann jeder was er will, ob die Forderung aber berechtigt ist, wäre erst noch zu klären. Es gibt Gerichte, die entscheiden pro und andere in einer ähnlich gelagerten Sache contra. Die Chemnitzer nehmen für sich in Anspruch, rechtmäßig die Forderung erheben zu dürfen, nachdem sich der Gewerbetreibende W.Hecki1946 offensichtlich tatsächlich angemeldet hatte. Ob dem aber letztlich wirklich so ist, müsste erst noch festgestellt werden.

Man beachte - die meisten Leute hier im Thread sind entweder Privatpersonen oder leute, die sich sicher sind, sich eben gar nicht angemeldet haben zu wollen. Beim Hecki ist das ein bisschen anders.


----------



## W.Hecki1946 (31 Juli 2013)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Der Insider hat das sicher bewusst zweischneidig dargestellt. Fordern kann jeder was er will, ob die Forderung aber berechtigt ist, wäre erst noch zu klären. Es gibt Gerichte, die entscheiden pro und andere in einer ähnlich gelagerten Sache contra. Die Chemnitzer nehmen für sich in Anspruch, rechtmäßig die Forderung erheben zu dürfen, nachdem sich der Gewerbetreibende W.Hecki1946 offensichtlich tatsächlich angemeldet hatte. Ob dem aber letztlich wirklich so ist, müsste erst noch festgestellt werden.
> 
> Man beachte - die meisten Leute hier im Thread sind entweder Privatpersonen oder leute, die sich sicher sind, sich eben gar nicht angemeldet haben zu wollen. Beim Hecki ist das ein bisschen anders.



Nur noch soviel dazu:
das Amtsgericht Mönchengladbach in einer Feststellungsklage eines Verbraucher am 16.07.13 unter (Az. 4 C 476/12) geurteilt, dass selbst bei angemeldeten Unternehmern kein
Vertrag zustande gekommen wäre. Im Übrigen nochmals der Hinweis auf die AGB § 2(Vertragsabschluss und Lieferung) der Mega-Einkaufsquellen.de, wonach die Anbieterin den Nutzer unverzüglich über die Annahme des Angebotes per E-Mail informiert. Da ich diese Bestätigungsmail niemals erhalten habe, kann m.E. auch kein Vertrag zustande gekommen sein.
Weiterhin zur Kenntnis: die Kripo Chemnitz teilte mir heute telefonisch mit, dass man meine Darstellungen über die Machenschaften der Mega-Einkaufsquellen.de, jetzt J.W. Handelssysteme GmbH, als Anzeige eines Offizialdeliktes angenommen hat und man mir das in den nächsten Tagen schriftlich bestätigen wird.
Nur Mut Jungs!


----------



## W.Hecki1946 (31 Juli 2013)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Dann waren die vielen Hundertausend Forderungen der Nutzlosbranche in den letzten 8 Jahren dann auch "womöglich" berechtigt? Sehe ich nicht so.
> 
> Diese bestimmten Inkassoklitschen gibt es doch nur wegen den Nutzlosen und das sind auch die einzigsten Kunden und wenn es welche aus dem gleichen Firmenkomplex sind.



Bei der Solvenza24 GmbH handelt es sich nach meinen Recherchen um ein vor einigen Monaten gegründetes Nachfolgeunternehmen des inzwischen liquidierten "Inkassounternehmens" DIG Deutsche Internetinkasso, dessen ehemaliger "Prokurist" Michael Burat, nach meinen Recherchen in den entsprechenden Foren, bereits zweimal wegen teilweise schweren Internetbetruges rechtmäßig verurteilt wurde.
Lasst Euch doch nicht verrückt machen!


----------



## Hippo (31 Juli 2013)

Hecki, WIR lassen uns bestimmt nicht verrückt machen. Nur unser Kenntnisstand was schon alles passiert ist dürfte etwas umfangreicher als Deiner sein. Und aufgrund dessen erfolgen unsere Warnungen auch wenn die einem Neuling nicht immer gleich eingängig sind.
Z.b. die Urteile die Du zitierst sind allesamt Amtsgerichtsurteile die absolut nicht bindend sind. Eine Stadt weiter kanns grad anders aussehen. Erst ab OLG tritt eine gewisse Bindungswirkung für andere OLGs ein.
Insofern - Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste.


----------



## W.Hecki1946 (31 Juli 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Hecki, WIR lassen uns bestimmt nicht verrückt machen. Nur unser Kenntnisstand was schon alles passiert ist dürfte etwas umfangreicher als Deiner sein. Und aufgrund dessen erfolgen unsere Warnungen auch wenn die einem Neuling nicht immer gleich eingängig sind.
> Z.b. die Urteile die Du zitierst sind allesamt Amtsgerichtsurteile die absolut nicht bindend sind. Eine Stadt weiter kanns grad anders aussehen. Erst ab OLG tritt eine gewisse Bindungswirkung für andere OLGs ein.
> Insofern - Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste.


Ooch Leute,
bin schon lange Kaufmann, habe gewisse Kenntnisse über Vertragsabschlüsse und bin, muss ich gestehen, dennoch reingefallen.
Aber, wenn ein Unternehmen die eigenen AGB (*§2 VERTRAGSABSCHLUSS UND LEISTUNG*), die ja Grundlage des Geschäftes und damit der angeblichen Verträge sind, nicht erfüllt,
ist es allein aus diesem Grund nicht zu einem rechtsgültigen Vertragsabschluss gekommen; *der Abschluss fehlt*! 
Da bin ich ganz cool!


----------



## Hippo (31 Juli 2013)

Erklär das den Richtern die anders entschieden haben ...
Recht HABEN und Recht KRIEGEN waren schon immer zwei Paar Stiefel.


----------



## W.Hecki1946 (31 Juli 2013)

Hippo schrieb:


> Erklär das den Richtern die anders entschieden haben ...
> Recht HABEN und Recht KRIEGEN waren schon immer zwei Paar Stiefel.


Das ist ja richtig, "vor Gericht und auf hoher See ist man in Gottes Hand",
aber anscheinend überseht Ihre alle, wie auch vielleicht manche Richter, diesen entscheidenden Punkt der Nichteinhaltung der eigenen AGB des "Handelsunternbehmens!
Bin immer noch cool!


----------



## Hippo (31 Juli 2013)

W.Hecki1946 schrieb:


> Das ist ja richtig, "vor Gericht und auf hoher See ist man in Gottes Hand"


Alt aber wahr ...



W.Hecki1946 schrieb:


> aber anscheinend überseht Ihre alle


nö, WIR wissen das und wenn Du die Schreiben dazu liest wirst Du das feststellen



W.Hecki1946 schrieb:


> wie auch vielleicht *manche* Richter, diesen entscheidenden Punkt der Nichteinhaltung der eigenen AGB des "Handelsunternbehmens!


Die übersehen nicht, die sehen ...
... das blöderweise nur anders ...



W.Hecki1946 schrieb:


> Bin immer noch cool!


Ist ja nicht verkehrt.


----------



## W.Hecki1946 (2 August 2013)

Insider schrieb:


> Gut so, weiter so!
> Wozu dasss denn? Die Solvenza ist ein (wahrscheinlich) ein vom zuständigen AG-Präsidenten zugelassenes Inkassounternehmen. Die Melangonier haben eine Forderung, von der sie ausgehen dürfen, dass die womöglich berechtigt ist. Nun geben die diese Forderung mit den notwendigen Bestandsdaten an das Inkasso ab - wo soll hier der Datenschutz berührt sein?
> Die kennen das Problem doch schon zum Säue füttern! Gerade in deinem Fall wird die StA Chemnitz wahrscheinlich auf die zivilen Belange verweisen. Du hattes angegeben, dich als Gewerbetreibender angemeldet zu haben. Die Klärung, ob die dadurch ausgelöste Forderung zu recht besteht oder nicht, ist in deinem speziellen Fall nicht die Aufgabe der Strafverfolgungsbehörden.
> Du bist Gewerbetreibender und hattest dich angemeldet. Pass auf, mit wem du was schreibst, denn die Melangonier klagen von sich aus anscheinend nicht wenig. Außerdem verbuchen sie tatsächlich nicht nur negative Ergebnisse, ganz im Sinne des jeweiligen Gemütszustandes eines bearbeitenden Zivilrichters.



Es kann ja wohl keinesfalls schaden, so viel Druck, wie möglich zu machen.
Denke mal, dass sich hoffentlich bald auch mal die Staatsanwaltschaft Chemnitz diesem Druck beugen muss.
Ich nutze jetzt dieses Forum um die Erlebnisse und Erfahrungen Anderer kennen zu lernen. Aber, sich nur in Foren damit zu befassen und zu diskutieren, wird nicht wirklich weiterhelfen.
Halte Euch auf dem Laufenden, wenn ich was von der Kripo Chemnitz höre.


----------



## W.Hecki1946 (2 August 2013)

W.Hecki1946 schrieb:


> Es kann ja wohl keinesfalls schaden, so viel Druck, wie möglich zu machen.
> Denke mal, dass sich hoffentlich bald auch mal die Staatsanwaltschaft Chemnitz diesem Druck beugen muss.
> Ich nutze jetzt dieses Forum um die Erlebnisse und Erfahrungen Anderer kennen zu lernen. Aber, sich nur in Foren damit zu befassen und zu diskutieren, wird nicht wirklich weiterhelfen.
> Halte Euch auf dem Laufenden, wenn ich was von der Kripo Chemnitz höre.



Bescheinigung über die Erstattung einer Strafanzeige heute von der PD Chemnitz/Komm. 31, Wirtschaft, unter Datum 31.07.2013 erhalten.
Zitat:
"Bescheinigung
Ihre Anzeige gegen die Verantwortlichen der Firma *JW Handelssysteme GmbH*, vormals: Melango.de GmbH wurde hier unter der *Vorgangsnummer 213/13/113310 (Fall 23) *registriert.
Der bzw. die Tatverdächtigen zum vorliegendem Sachverhalt sind bekannt. Endsachbearbeitende Polizeidienststelle ist voraussichtlich die PD Chemnitz, KPI, K 31."
Jungs, weiterhin Druck machen!


----------



## Insider (2 August 2013)

W.Hecki1946 schrieb:


> Jungs, weiterhin Druck machen!


Irgendwann könnte man auch platzen! Dort in Chemnitz werden angeblich, wegen der Beteiligung der hier gegenständlichen Handlungsführer und Institutionen, monatlich etwa 20 Anzeigen bei der KPI und noch einmal etwa 80 im Monat bei der Staatsanwaltschaft erfasst. Die meisten Leute wissen dabei nicht, wie die Forderung überhaupt zu Stande kam. Wie dir schon erklärt wurde, ist dein Fall besonders transparent. Lass uns dann doch bitte auch daran teil haben, wie das Verfahren dann ausgegangen ist.


----------



## dvill (2 August 2013)

http://www.vzbv.de/12067.htm


> Das Landgericht Leipzig untersagte nun der JW Handelssysteme GmbH (ehemals Melango.de), Verbrauchern auf ihrer Seite melango.de Waren anzubieten, ohne den vorgeschriebenen Kaufen-Button zu verwenden.


http://www.vzbv.de/cps/rde/xbcr/vzbv/LG_Leipzig-JW_Handelssysteme-melango_de.pdf


----------



## dvill (6 August 2013)

http://www.kanzlei-rader.de/?p=2075


> Wir möchten auch in Sachen JW-Handelssystem (Melango) erreichen, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft das Verhalten der Betreiber der zahlreichen „Großhandels-Seiten“  auf eine Vereinbarkeit mit dem Strafrecht überprüft. Hierzu liegen uns bereits zahlreiche Zeugenfragebögen vor. Unsere Zeugenfragebögen sollen dabei helfen, der Staatsanwaltschaft die hierfür benötigten Informationen in gebündelter und strukturierter Form darzulegen.


----------



## Joey-k2 (29 August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin leider auch auf diese Firma JW Handelssysteme GmbH reingefallen. 
Habe sofort nach Anmeldung per Mail wiederrufen und 2x per Post.
Nun habe ich heute wieder ein Schreiben von denen bekommen.

Prüfung einer Strafanzeige. Mahngebühr, Außergerichtliche Mahnstufe 1-3 240€ + 7,50€ Mahngebühr.
Zeitstempel: 1373569312

Ich habe viel im Internet recherchiert und bin letzlich auf diese Seite hier gelangt.
Bislang habe ich nicht bezahlt und versuche die Sache zu ignorieren und nichts zu machen.

Nun zweifle ich Langsam ob ich doch zum Anwalt gehen soll ? Was meint ihr ?
Bitte um Unterstützung.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (29 August 2013)

Immer diese Zweifler. Kaum schreiben die was von einer Strafanzeige, geht die Flatter und man hat Schiss (und will zahlen, nur das es vorbei ist). Unverständlich.


----------



## Hippo (29 August 2013)

Joey-k2 schrieb:


> ... Was meint ihr ?


Also ich würde mir einen doppelten Espresso holen.
Popcorn muß nicht sein ...
Ach - stimmt, Du wolltest wissen was Du mit den Typen machen sollst ...
Nix...
Ich hol mir noch einen Kaffee ...


----------



## dvill (30 August 2013)

Was ist das für ein Rumgeeier in Chemnitz:

http://www.kanzlei-rader.de/?p=2294#more-2294


----------



## W.Hecki1946 (30 August 2013)

dvill schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Rumgeeier in Chemnitz:
> 
> http://www.kanzlei-rader.de/?p=2294#more-2294



Hallo Mit-Leidtragende,

habe heute ein Schreiben der Staatsanwaltschaft Chemnitz folgenden Betreffs und Wortlaut erhalten:

'quote'
*Ermittlungsverfahren gegen T. W., D. J. wegen Betruges  

In dem oben genannten Verfahren habe ich mit Verfügung vom 12.08.2013 folgende Entscheidung
getroffen:*
*                Von der Verfolgung wird gemäß § 154 Abs.1 StPO abgesehen.

Gründe:*​*Die Beschuldigten haben in einem anderen anhängigen Verfahren eine erhebliche Strafe zu erwarten.
Die Strafe, die wegen der angezeigten Tat verhängt werden könnte, fiele daneben voraussichtlich
nicht beträchtlich ins Gewicht.
Gegen die Beschuldigten wird bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Chemnitz bereits unter dem Aktenzeichen
370 Js 12319/08 umfangreich wegen gewerbsmäßigen Betruges ermittelt.*
'unquote'

Also, ruhig Blut!


----------



## Hippo (30 August 2013)

DAS Schreiben wird seit fast einem Jahr verschickt ...


----------



## jupp11 (30 August 2013)

> Gegen die Beschuldigten wird bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Chemnitz bereits unter dem Aktenzeichen
> 370 Js 12319/*08* umfangreich wegen gewerbsmäßigen Betruges ermittelt.



Wie das Aktenzeichen zeigt,  wurde das  Verfahren   2008 gestartet. Übertriebene/n  Eile/Eifer  kann man das nicht gerade nennen...

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/melango-melden-einer-facebook-werbung.42383/


----------



## Reducal (31 August 2013)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Übertriebene/n  Eile/Eifer  kann man das nicht gerade nennen...



...und nicht nur das, das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun! Außerdem lässt sich durchaus annehmen, dass sich die Staatsanwaltschaft hier zu unwahren Behauptungen einlässt. Zum einen wird mMn gar nicht mehr in dem alten Verfahren ermittelt und zum anderen ist in dem festgefahrenen Verfahren aus 2008 eben nicht mit einer "erheblichen Strafe" zu rechnen.



dvill schrieb:


> Rumgeeier in Chemnitz


DAS trifft es wohl ganz genau. Schade, dass der Beitrag der Kanzlei Rader nicht mehr erreichbar ist.


----------



## M.Schellenberger (2 September 2013)

Hallo Forum,
toll das eas dieses Forum gibt!
Schade, dass ich es benutzen muß....
Von o.a. Firma habe ich am Freitag eine Zahlungserinnerung bekommen. 240,-€ + 2,50€ Mahngebühr.
Habe da angerufen und überhaupt mal gefragt, wer das ist.
Es handelt sich um eine Internetplattform, auf der Restposten, Insolvenzwaren und Schnäppchen an Gewerbetreibende verkauft werden.
Meines Wissens habe ich mich da nie angemeldet.
Gewerbetreibend bin ich - aber in einer vollkommen anderen Branche.
Hat schon Jemand Erfahrungen mit der o.a. Firma gemacht?
Wie soll ich mich verhalten?

Vielen Dank!

M.Schellenberger


----------



## Hippo (2 September 2013)

Lesen würde gehelft haben 
Suchfunktion auch ...

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/forums/allgemeine-abzocke-im-b2b-handel.66/

Und wenn einer behauptet daß ich ´nen Elefanten bestellt hätte - wer muß das beweisen?
Ein Schreiben an die Firma mit dem Kontext: "Ich habe mich nie auf Ihrer Seite angemeldet" und gut ist.
Danach mußt Du erst wieder reagieren wenn am Südpol Bananen wachsen ein echter Mahnbescheid käme.
Dem widersprechen und dann dürfte Ruhe sein.


----------



## Reducal (2 September 2013)

M.Schellenberger schrieb:


> Meines Wissens habe ich mich da nie angemeldet.


Das behaupten zahlreiche Rechnungsempfänger und das ist für meine Begriffe der Betrug in der Sache. Ich vermute, dass mit Tricks gearbeitet wird, die nachträglich nicht rekapitulierbar sind. Wenn einer behauptet, dass er sich nicht wissentlich angemeldet hat, dann behaupten die Chemnitzer, dass es eben jmd. anderes mit dessen Daten war.

Aber, stimmt das?

Die sächsischen Strafverfolgungsbehören haben sich die Argumentation des Anbieters längst zu eigen gemacht und das zieht meiner Einschätzung nach das zu vermutende Ermittlungsdefizit nach sich.

Wenn man die in den Rechnungen mitgeteilte IP-Adresse verfolgt, dann kommt man nahezu immer auf den Rechnungsempfänger oder dessen Umfeld.

Aber, wie geht das?

Hierzu braucht man (wenn es schon an technischen Ermittlungsmöglichkeiten mangelt) etwas Phantasie. Mit ein bisschen mehr Kreativität und noch etwas mehr Ermittlungseifer würden sich Tatbestände sicher erfolgversprechend analysieren und aufdecken lassen.


----------



## turbojonny (11 September 2013)

wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem Datenschutzhinweis aus? ist der Pflicht auf der Homepage?
Die speichern ja anscheinend Daten der User. aber wenn man z.B. auf www.b2b-handelsportal.com auf Datenschutz klickt dann steht da mal grade Garnichts.


----------



## Hippo (11 September 2013)

Ohne da jetzt genauer recherchiert zu haben - DAS dürfte aber deren geringstes Vergehen sein


----------



## Reducal (11 September 2013)

turbojonny schrieb:


> Datenschutzhinweis


Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter! Außerdem, die Rechnungs- und Mahnungsempfänger sind je angeblich echte Kunden der Sachsen und in sofern, was sollte da geschützt werden?

Näheres wird z. B. hier erklärt: http://www.heise.de/resale/artikel/Braucht-meine-Homepage-eine-Datenschutzerklaerung-1257709.html


> Zur Frage, wann eine Datenschutzerklärung auf der eigenen Homepage vorgehalten werden muss.


----------



## turbojonny (11 September 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter! Außerdem, die Rechnungs- und Mahnungsempfänger sind je angeblich echte Kunden der Sachsen und in sofern, was sollte da geschützt werden?
> 
> Näheres wird z. B. hier erklärt: http://www.heise.de/resale/artikel/Braucht-meine-Homepage-eine-Datenschutzerklaerung-1257709.html


 
Naja wenn sie es machen müssten ist es immerhin ne Möglichkeit denen das leben schwer zu machen. Gleiches gilt für die Hotline. Denn dort fallen die Kosten direkt an. Und In Telefonwarteschleifen ist dies gesetzlich auch nicht mehr erlaubt. Also könnte man dies an die Bundesnetzagentur melden die mit der Überwachung solcher Dienste betraut ist.


----------



## Reducal (11 September 2013)

turbojonny schrieb:


> ....ist es immerhin ne Möglichkeit denen das leben schwer zu machen...


Von hier aus wird niemand davon abgehalten, seine Geistesblitze irgendwo einschlagen zu lassen. Ob da aber was sinnvolles und erst recht erfolgversprechendes dabei raus kommt, ist gerade bei diesem Anbieter stark zu bezweifeln. Für mich sind die dermaßen was von merkbefreit, das längst alles zu spät ist. Kennste den Spruch? 





			
				Werner Kroll schrieb:
			
		

> Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt es sich ganz ungeniert.


----------



## Insider (24 September 2013)

turbojonny schrieb:


> Die speichern ja anscheinend Daten der User.


Nicht nur das! Böse Beobachter der Szene vermuten schon länger, dass vorhandene Daten verarbeitet werden. Bei der Gelegenheit würde es mich interessieren, wie hoch der Anteil der Kunden ist, die einen nicht deutsch klingenden Namen haben.

Schade, dass sich diese Frage nicht in einem von vielen Foren zum Sachthema beantworten lässt.


----------



## grazia (24 September 2013)

Hallo! Hilfe!!!
Leider bin ich auch in so eine Falle gelandet. Ich habe mich bei einer Seite angemeldet, allerdings unter einem Firmennamen der nicht existiert.
Heute kam die Zahlungsaufforderung. Bin total verwirrt. Das steht drin, das ich angeblich auf ein Button "jetzt Kaufen" geklickt hätte. Das stimmt nicht. An den einzigen Button an den ich mich erinnere war "jetzt anmelden". Wie kann das sein?
Ich habe auch nie eine Emailbestätigung bekommen, daher hatte ich gedacht, die Anmeldung hätte nicht funktioniert.
Nun 5 Tage später dieser "nette" Brief.
Was kann ich nun tun. Brauche dringend Hilfe. Soll ich Widerspruch einlegen, da es ja diese Firma nicht gibt und ich nie auf so einen Button gedrückt habe?
Würde mich auf viele hilfreiche Tipps freuen.
Danke im Vorraus...


----------



## Hippo (24 September 2013)

Guggst Du oben unter den angepinnten Beiträgen
Melango und der Verbraucher


----------



## grazia (24 September 2013)

Danke für den Hinweis! Ich habe es mir durchgelesen. Das heißt ich könnte einen Widerruf machen und dann erst mal abwarten? Der Musterbrief passt nicht ganz zu meinem Fall. Gibt es vielleicht noch andere? Oder soll ich den einfach nehmen?
Danke für die Mühe und entschuldige für evtl. dummen Fragen.


----------



## Reducal (24 September 2013)

grazia schrieb:


> dummen Fragen


Gibt es nicht, nur solche Antworten.



grazia schrieb:


> ... heißt ich könnte einen Widerruf machen und dann erst mal abwarten?


Widerruf akzeptieren diese Sachsen nicht, die wollen immer Kohle sehen. Ob die denen aber zusteht, ist sehr zweifelhaft. Da die aber anscheinend nichts unternehmen, wenn man selbst nichts macht, würde ich in so einer Situation die zweite Variante durchziehen bis zum Nimmerleinstag:


grazia schrieb:


> abwarten


...und auf keinen Fall dort anrufen!


----------



## grazia (24 September 2013)

Also ich mache nun erstmal nichts??? Anrufen werde ich auf keinen Fall. Könnte mich echt ärgern, dass sowas überhaupt im Internet erlaubt ist. Frage mich immer noch, wie die das geschaffen haben.  Ich hoffe ich muss kein Anwalt beauftragen.


----------



## Reducal (24 September 2013)

grazia schrieb:


> Also ich mache nun erstmal nichts?


Mache, was du willst! Individuelle Rechtsberatung ist in Internetforen nicht nicht erlaubt.



grazia schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ich muss kein Anwalt beauftragen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du, die da falsche Daten angegeben hatte? Sicher!



grazia schrieb:


> ...dass sowas überhaupt im Internet erlaubt ist.


Sagen wir so, es ist halt nicht verboten!



grazia schrieb:


> Frage mich immer noch, wie die das geschaffen haben.


Wahrscheinlich in dem Programmierer/Webdesigner beschäftigt wurden, die diese Seiten erstellt haben. Dann mussten die nur noch nachhaltig beworben werden, damit die Falle bei dir zu schnappt - nimm mal z. B. Facebook an.


----------



## Hippo (24 September 2013)

Den Widerruf mußt Du halt auf Dich anpassen, wenn das schon zuviel ist mußt Du zu einer Verbraucherzentrale oder einem Anwalt. Die dürfen individuelle Rechtsberatung leisten. Uns ist das verboten. Wir dürfen nur allgemeine Tips geben


----------



## Clara Fall (9 Oktober 2013)

Hallo, zusammen,

ich hab mal ne Frage zur Rechnung...

Nein, nicht warum ich eine gekriegt habe - das hab ich mich zwar wirklich gefragt, aber inzwischen hab ich den Trick dann auch kapiert. :-/

Aber warum stellen die Rechnungen ohne MwSt.? Und warum Rechnungen inkl. MwSt., wo sie doch angelblich nur mit Gewerbetreibenden Geschäfte machen?

Ich vermute ja einen fiesen Trick dahinter, komm aber nicht drauf, was das bringen soll...


----------



## Reducal (9 Oktober 2013)

...vielleicht sind die Protagonisten selbst nicht so ganz fit, was die Rechnungsstellerei hinsichtlich der Umsatzsteuerabzugsberechtigung angeht. Immerhin sind diejenigen, die dieses Geschäftsmodell programmieren, keine Buchhalter und die Verantwortlichen nicht zwingend seriöse und ehrbare Kaufleute.


----------



## Hippo (9 Oktober 2013)

Das hängt mit der Soll und Ist-Versteuerung zusammen.
Wenn die eine Rechnung stellen (mit allen vorgeschriebenen Inhalten) müssen sie SOFORT die Umsatzsteuer abführen.
Drum hast Du auch keine Rechnung bekommen sondern nur eine Zahlungsaufforderung...


----------



## Clara Fall (10 Oktober 2013)

Aah, jetzt, ja...  Vielen Dank für die Erklärung!

Mal ganz allgemein gefragt: Ist dieses Vorgehen denn an irgend einer Stelle gegenüber einer ordentlichen Rechnungsstellung von Nachteil? Muss es ja sein, sonst würde es ja jeder Geschäftsmann, der rechnen kann, so machen?

An dieser Stelle kurz noch einen ganz herzlichen Dank an alle, die hier Zeit und Energie reinstecken - ich bin froh, dass ich Euch gefunden hab! Langsam geht der Puls wieder normal...


----------



## Hippo (10 Oktober 2013)

Ja, wenn ich nur eine Zahlungsaufforderung kriege verlange ich erstmal eine ordnungsgemäße Rechnung, sonst kann ich die Kosten nicht beim FA geltend machen.
Für eine Zahlungsaufforderung ohne Pflichtangaben gibts nämlich von mir keine Kohle.
Ein echter Gewerbetreibender weiß das, aber kleine Nebengewerbler oder hingeschummelte "Ich tu mal so" wissen das nicht und werden zum Angstzahler.

http://www.frankfurt-main.ihk.de/re...er_national/rechnungsstellung_pflichtangaben/


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (8 November 2013)

Noch unter dem Label JW wurde dieses häääähm "Trophäenurteil" erwirkt, das seit Kurzem den Trophäenschrank der B2B-Gauner ziert. Man beachte bitte die Personalie des Prozessbevollmächtigten:


----------



## Hippo (8 November 2013)

Irgendwie ist mir als wenn ich DEN Namen schon irgendwo mal gelesen hätte ...


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (11 November 2013)

... und war der Mann nicht auch schon im TV zu bewundern als (Regen-) Schirmherr der Anwältin Katja G. ??


----------



## dvill (3 Dezember 2013)

http://www.watchlist-internet.at/ab...-werbung-auf-facebook-in-die-abo-falle-tappt/


> Die Websites www.lagerware24.de oder www.b2b-shoppen.de sind nur zwei von vielen sogenannten „Abzocke-Seiten“, die von der B2B Technologies Chemnitz GmbH (ehemals JW Handelssysteme GmbH) betrieben werden. Die ahnungslosen Konsument/innen werden meist über Werbebanner auf Facebook, die Waren (wie etwa Smartphones) zu unglaublich günstigen Preisen versprechen, auf die Websites gelockt und zur Anmeldung verleitet.


----------



## jupp11 (3 Dezember 2013)

> Die ahnungslosen Konsument/innen werden meist über Werbebanner auf Facebook, die Waren (wie etwa Smartphones) zu unglaublich günstigen Preisen versprechen, auf die Websites gelockt und zur Anmeldung verleitet.


http://www.seitcheck.de/www-lagerware24-de/6513


> Heute war in meiner Chronik bei Facebook ein Eintrag zu sehen der offensichtlich Werbung darstellen soll. Facebook hat es schlau gemacht und die Werbung sieht aus wie Beiträge von Leuten die man kennt. Es ist nur am grauen Text: “Empfohlener Beitrag” zu erkennen.
> Bei dem Beitrag war folgendes zu lesen:
> “Samsung Galaxy S2 Ausverkauf · Empfohlener Beitrag
> ACHTUNG: Original Samsung Galaxy S2 ohne Handyvertrag für 59 EUR! HIER KLICKEN
> ...


http://www.abzocknews.de/2013/12/02...b-technologies-chemnitz-gmbh-des-david-jaehn/


> Facebook-Seiten die mit Markennamen zur B2B Technologies Chemnitz GmbH führen:


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (10 Januar 2014)

Es gibt so Sachen, da weiß man gar nicht, ob man lachen oder weinen soll. Jedenfalls berichtet der übriggebliebene Betreiber D.... J... der zahlreichen B2B-Abofallen-Domains darüber, dass er mit O... T... quasi ein Urgestein der Abofallenmasche reanimiert hätte.

Vielleicht war der Ausflug in die Seriosität einer normalen Anwaltskanzlei mit Mandantengewinnung, -beratung und -betreuung doch ein wenig zu mühsam, als dass man der Versuchung des leichten Geldes nicht doch erlegen wäre. Klick


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (23 Januar 2014)

Solche Beiträge scheinen dem Chemnitzer Abzocker so sehr weh zu tun Klick, dass er sich genötigt fühlt, mit Hilfe des Reputationsmanagements von www.web-killer.de Blogbetreiber anzuschreiben und um Löschung entsprechender Beiträge über die Abzockmasche zu löschen. 

Derweil tauchen Inkassoschreiben auf, die darauf schliessen lassen, dass der Abzocker sich selbst nicht im Klaren zu sein scheint, wer er denn eigentlich sein möchte:


----------



## dvill (8 Februar 2014)

http://b2b-urteile.de/b2b-behaelt-sich-strafanzeigen-wegen-betruges-in-begruendeten-faellen-vor/


> Die B2B Technologies GmbH hat sich auf Anraten des sie vertretenden Anwaltes, Rechtsanwalt Tank, entschieden, bis auf Weiteres (nicht zuletzt auch wegen der Entscheidung des BGH vom 05.09.2013 zur Frage der Nötigung durch ein anwaltliches (!) Mahnschreiben) davon abzusehen, ihre Schuldner in ihrer letzten Mahnung pauschal auf die strafrechtlichen Konsequenzen einer Nichtzahlung hinzuweisen.


Das spricht für mich für bewusstes Handeln mit Vorsatz.

http://www.kanzlei-rader.de/?p=3013


> B2B Technologies Chemnitz GmbH: Keine unmittelbare Kommunikation über im Impressum bezeichnete eMail-Adresse – Musterschreiben an den Deutschen Schutzverband gegen Wirtschaftskriminalität


----------



## haudraufundschluss (8 Februar 2014)

dvill schrieb:


> Das spricht für mich für bewusstes Handeln mit Vorsatz.


Ja, wenn man deren eigene Berichterstattung betrachtet, klafft da doch eine erhebliche Lücke zur Realität:
Einschreiben gehen ungeöffnet zurück an die Absender und es ist nicht möglich, eine E-Mail-Adresse zu finden, über die man überhaupt mit irgendjemandem von den Herrschaften in Kontakt treten kann.

Ich habe zum Jahreswechsel eine böse Mail von einer Noreply-Adresse bekommen, in der man mir mit Anzeige droht. Erst nach aufmerksamem Lesen findet man dann eine Adresse, an die man antworten kann: [email protected]

Die findet sich auch im Impressum und schreibt man dahin, erhält man sogar Antwort. Und zwar diese:


> *Diese Nachricht wurde von einer E-Mail-Adresse gesendet, die ausschließlich zum Senden von Nachrichten an unsere Kunden verwendet wird. Über diese Adresse werden keine eingehenden E-Mails empfangen.* Antworten Sie daher nicht auf diese Nachricht. Wenn Sie Fragen haben, wenden Sie sich bitte an unseren Kundensupport: Rufen Sie uns an: (0123) 56 78 90. Wir sind 24-Stunden für Sie da! Antworten auf häufig gestellte Fragen haben wir hier für Sie zusammengestellt.



Ich bin mir ganz sicher, dass es so einige Fragen gibt, die darüber hinaus noch sehr viel häufiger auftauchen. Unter anderem eben, warum man eine E-Mail-Adresse im Impressum angibt, über die man nichts emfangen möchte. Und warum man eine postalische Adresse angibt, über die man auch nichts empfangen möchte. Vor allem keine lästige Post offensichtlich.

Wahrscheinlich verhält sich das mit dem Bankkonto ähnlich - Das steht bestimmt auch nicht auf Empfang...


----------



## dvill (8 Februar 2014)

Für Geschädigte kann man wichtige Schlüsse ziehen:

Das auf Täuschung basierende Geschäftsmodell läuft schematisch ab. Es gibt eine letzte Mahnung und danach passiert: *NICHTS*.

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...Kopfschuetteln&p=102121&viewfull=1#post102121

Der "Verbrechen-lohnt-sich-doch!"-Anwalt ist gerichtsbekannt gewerblich tätig und gibt seinen Namen für Massenbelästigungen her:

http://www.netzwelt.de/news/73533_3-probino-kein-anwalt-nummer.html


----------



## bernhard (24 Februar 2014)

10 Jahre Vollzugsdefizit in Chemnitz:

http://www.recht-freundlich.de/die-...iert-ihr-10-jaehriges-bestehen-feiern-sie-mit


----------



## passer (24 Februar 2014)

Wollt ihr mal lachen:
http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/b2b-technologies-chemnitz-gmbh-polizei-und-amtsgericht-klage/2

Oder hier:
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGcWR1lssaC9f6fhqq3XPTw?feature=watch

Hässliche Frauen, und Mitarbeiter im Zirkus aus der Türkei.


----------



## Reducal (24 Februar 2014)

passer schrieb:


> Wollt ihr mal lachen:
> http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/b2b-technologies-chemnitz-gmbh-polizei-und-amtsgericht-klage/2
> 
> Oder hier:
> http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGcWR1lssaC9f6fhqq3XPTw?feature=watch


Welch Schmähkritik, die hübsche Blonde sagt ja sogar was von B*V*B-Beschaffungsplattform. Ob das was mit Dortmund zu tun hat?


----------



## dvill (19 März 2014)

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-sachsen.de/viel-aerger-mit-b2b-technologies-chemnitz-gmbh


> Viel Ärger mit B2B Technologies Chemnitz GmbH
> 
> Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen vergibt den "Prellbock 2013" an das Handelsunternehmen aus Chemnitz





> Preisträger ist das Unternehmen B2B Technologies Chemnitz GmbH. Fast die Hälfte der Verbraucher, die im vergangenen Jahr Vorschläge abgegeben hatten, wählte dieses Unternehmen als ihren "Favoriten". Auch die Mitglieder einer fünfköpfigen Jury waren der Meinung, dass B2B Technologies den "Prellbock 2013" erhalten soll.


----------



## Heiko (19 März 2014)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Solche Beiträge scheinen dem Chemnitzer Abzocker so sehr weh zu tun Klick, dass er sich genötigt fühlt, mit Hilfe des Reputationsmanagements von www.web-killer.de Blogbetreiber anzuschreiben und um Löschung entsprechender Beiträge über die Abzockmasche zu löschen.


Das ist aber nicht wirklich neu. Derartige Schreiben haben hier schon öfter mal das Wohnzimmer gewärmt.


----------



## dvill (21 März 2014)

Kurios: https://www.facebook.com/B2B.Technologies.Chemnitz.Gmbh/likes


> Moskau, Russland
> Beliebteste Stadt


Kann ja sein, dass der Laden in Moskau sein Beliebtheitshoch hat. Die Russen werden wenigstens nicht hereingelegt. Echte Menschen werden hinter den Likes wohl nicht stehen. Die Kurven fallen zudem.

Auch schön kurios: http://www.junge-gruender.de/news/b2b-technologies-chemnitz-peilt-10-millionen-euro-umsatz-an


> B2B Technologies Chemnitz peilt einen Umsatz in Höhe von 10 Millionen Euro an


Anpeilen kann man viel.

Die aktuell veröffentlichte Bilanz zum Jahr 2012 scheint mir realistischer zu sein.


----------



## dvill (3 April 2014)

http://winfuture.de/news,81096.html


> Die Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen wollte heute eigentlich den Negativpreis "Prellbock 2013" vergeben. Doch der gewählte Empfänger, ein Online-Händler auf Chemnitz, ging komplett auf Tauchstation.





> Der einzige Kontakt in der letzten Zeit kam gestern über die Rechtsanwälte des Unternehmens zustande. Dabei wurde den Vertretern der Verbraucherzentrale lediglich mitgeteilt, dass ein Hausverbot gegen sie ausgesprochen sei.


Was ein armseliger Haufen.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (4 April 2014)

Nur gut, dass selbst die dämlichste Polizei mit einem Hausverbot nicht zu beeindrucken wäre, wenn sie mit einem Beschluss anrücken würde. Nur, würde können wollen allein reicht nicht, wenn ermittlungsdefizitär nur orakelt und das nachgeplappert wird, was die Handlungsführer in den Raum posaunen. Und der zuständige Staatsanwalt mit dem großen "Q" steht vermutlich mit seiner machtvollen Entscheidungsgewalt ohnmächtig und ganz allein in der sächsischen Pampa da. So zumindest, drängt sich der Eindruck für den interessierten Beobachter auf.


----------



## dvill (10 April 2014)

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-sachsen.de/b2b-technologies-chemnitz-gmbh-verweigert-die-annahme-


> Da das Unternehmen den Preis nicht angenommen hat, wird der "Prellbock 2013" einen Ehrenplatz in den Räumen der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen in Leipzig erhalten.


----------



## jupp11 (10 April 2014)

http://mephisto976.de/news/verbraucherzentrale-ruegt-unternehmen-23840


> Erstmals hat die Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen für das Geschäftsjahr 2013 den Prellbock verliehen. Prellbock deshalb, weil viele Verbraucher oftmals auf taube Ohren bei Dienstleistern stoßen, wenn es um Kritik geht
> .....
> Das Unternehmen selbst war nicht anwesend bei der Preisverleihung. Trotzdem soll der Prellbock noch persönlich übergeben werden. Einen Termin will Betz allerdings nicht nennen, damit B2B nicht spontan einen Betriebsausflug plane.


----------



## dvill (12 April 2014)

http://www.ots.at/presseaussendung/...che-handelsplattformen-auf-dem-vormarsch-bild


> Das zweite Hauptthema bei den Online-Fallen waren betrügerische Handelsplattformen, die von der Firma mit dem aktuellen Namen B2B Technologies Chemnitz GmbH (ehemals JW Handelssysteme GmbH bzw. Melango.de GmbH) betrieben werden. Durch ihre Gestaltung erwecken die Websites den Eindruck, man könne dort Waren zu sehr günstigen Preisen erwerben. Um die Angebote einsehen zu können, ist allerdings zuerst eine Anmeldung erforderlich. Sichtbare Hinweise auf eine etwaige Kostenpflicht fehlen. Lediglich in den AGB sowie im Kleingedruckten wird auf die Anmeldegebühren, die in den meisten Fällen 480 Euro für 24 Monate betragen, hingewiesen.


----------



## dvill (16 April 2014)

http://www.kanzlei-rader.de/2014/04/3382/#more-3382


> Ihre eMail an die im Impressum der B2B Technologies Chemnitz GmbH eMail-Adresse “[email protected]” quittierte das Unternehmen wir üblich:
> 
> “Über diese Adresse werden keine eingehenden E-Mails empfangen.”,





> Unser vorgerichtliches Schreiben, mit dem wir der B2B die Erhebung der Klage androhten und gleichzeitig dazu aufforderten, zu erklären, dass der Anspruch gegen die GmbH nicht weiter geltend gemacht wird, führte dazu, dass die B2B mit Schreiben vom 08.04.2014 auf die Forderung verzichtete, indem erklärte wurde, das Vertragsverhältnis rückwirkend zu beendigen, den Mitglieder-Account zu schließen und keine weiteren Zahlungsaufforderungen zu stellen.


----------



## Reducal (28 April 2014)

Man beachte auf der Seite des Herrn Rechtsanwalt auch diesen Umstand hier: http://www.kanzlei-rader.de/tag/1-str-16213/. Sehr schön dazu der BGH: _*Urteil des BGH vom 5. September 2013 - 1 StR 162/13*_


----------



## dvill (8 Mai 2014)

http://www.kanzlei-thomas-meier.de/...iert-in-zweiter-instanz-am-landgericht-berlin


> LG Berlin: Vertrag der B2B Technologies Chemnitz GmbH mit Unternehmer ist unwirksam
> 
> LG Berlin 84 S 132/13 - Berufung zu AG Charlottenburg 202 C 129/13
> 
> Erstmals in der zweiten Instanz hat ein Gericht über einen Vertrag der B2B Technologies Chemnitz GmbH (früher: Melango.de, JW Handelssysteme) geurteilt. Das Landgericht Berlin (Az: 84 S 132/13, war: AG Charlottenburg 202 C 129/13) kam zu dem Schluss, den ich seit Jahren predige: selbst mit einem waschechten Unternehmer - der Mandant betreibt einen Kiosk und suchte für sein Gewerbe nach den bei facebook beworbenen Red-Bull-Stiegen - kommt durch die Anmeldung bei der beklagten B2B Technologies kein Vertrag zustande.


----------



## dvill (8 Mai 2014)

Trittbrettfahrer oder mehr?

http://www.watchlist-internet.at/abo-fallen/neue-abo-falle-wwwluxury-wholesalenet


----------



## jupp11 (9 Mai 2014)

Jedenfalls flammneu: 


> Domain Name: luxury-wholesale.net
> ....
> Creation Date: *2014-04-14*
> ...
> ...


Eine Lassnus LTD ist bisher nicht in Erscheinung getreten...


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (9 Mai 2014)

Tja ja und schnell sind die. Rechnung kam postwendend per E-Mail und garantiert aus Zypern, so wie auch garantiert ein Zypriote dahintersteckt. Das scheint ein allerdings gut gemachter Trittbrettfahrer von Melango/B2B Scamming Chemnitz GmbH zu sein.


----------



## dvill (20 Juni 2014)

http://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICHT...nitzer-Firma-droht-Anklage-artikel8861207.php


> Tausende Unzufriedene haben indes Anzeige erstattet. Die Chemnitzer Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt unter dem Aktenzeichen 370 Js 12319/08, vormals 360 Js 12319/08 seit sechs Jahren. Insbesondere in der Vergangenheit, als die Firma noch Melango hieß, ist es offenbar zu Lieferproblemen gekommen. Kunden klagen, dass sie den Kaufpreis und den Mitgliedsbeitrag zwar überwiesen, aber keine Ware erhalten hätten. Ihnen sei dann zwar irgendwann der Kaufpreis erstattet worden. Die Gebühren seien aber einbehalten worden. Das lege den Verdacht nahe, dass das Unternehmen Scheinangebote unterbreitet habe, nur um Mitgliedsbeiträge kassieren zu können. "Die Ermittlungen dazu stehen kurz vor dem Abschluss", sagt eine Sprecherin der Chemnitzer Staatsanwaltschaft. "Die Anklage wird in den nächsten Wochen fertiggestellt."





> Er selbst sei "das Opfer von Leuten, die uns vorgespielt haben, dass sie Gewerbetreibende sind", sagt er. Hinter den Anzeigen vermutet er eine "Kampagne, die Mitbewerber oder Rechtsanwälte, die Klienten gewinnen wollen, gegen uns angezettelt haben". Inzwischen sei sein Unternehmen aber sehr kulant geworden - "um das Image zu verbessern. Wer sich beschwert, wird jetzt sofort aus dem Vertrag entlassen."


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (20 Juni 2014)

Nachdem diese Anklage einen etwas anderen Themenkomplex betrifft, als die vielen aktuellen Anzeigen, hat die StA Chemnitz dann ja hoffentlich bald auch Muse für die laufenden Vorgänge. Aber keine Angst, werte Anzeigenerstatter, ihre Anzeigen sind dort gut aufgehoben. Zumindest haben Anzeigen eine nachweislich lange Liegezeit, dort, in Chemnitz.


----------



## dvill (14 Juli 2014)

http://www.stern.de/wirtschaft/news...t-vor-dem-schnaeppchen-fernseher-2122496.html


> Gerichte in ganz Deutschland haben immer wieder entschieden , dass privaten Kunden die Rechnungen von B2B Technologies nicht bezahlen müssen. Dennoch wirbt das Unternehmen fleißig auf Facebook für ihre Fernseher.





> Für die Konsumentenwächter steht fest, dass Verbraucher, die auf die Angebote angesprungen sind, gezielt gelockt wurden. "Die Tatsache, dass viele Waren einzeln und nicht in Bündeln oder Paletten angeboten werden, spricht dafür, dass sich die Angebote (auch) an Verbraucher richten", schreibt die Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen.


----------



## Reducal (15 Juli 2014)

Immerhin brauchen die Sachsen immer wieder neue Konten und müssen nun auf ausländische Banken zurück greifen. Gearde wieder gesehen, aktuell ein slowakisches Konto, diese Schlawiener!


----------



## Makoto Atava (18 Juli 2014)

Reducal schrieb:


> Immerhin brauchen die Sachsen immer wieder neue Konten und müssen nun auf ausländische Banken zurück greifen. Gerade wieder gesehen, aktuell ein slowakisches Konto, diese Schlawiener!


Wundert mich nicht, bei dem "guten Leumund und der Seriosität" den die B2B Technologies hat.


----------



## dvill (27 September 2014)

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-sach...lich-gegen-b2b-technologies-chemnitz-gmbh-vor


> Die Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen hat die B2B Technologies Chemnitz GmbH wegen verbraucherschutzwidriger Praktiken, unlauterer Werbung und Irreführung abgemahnt. Nach Auffassung der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen wirbt das Unternehmen mit falschen Preisen, nebulösen Rabattversprechen und der unzutreffenden Bezeichnung als "Großhandel".





> Die Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen konnte bei mehreren Stichproben noch nicht einmal Anzeigen für die beworbenen Schnäppchen finden.





> "B2B Technologies Chemnitz hat die geforderte Unterlassungserklärung nicht abgegeben. Deshalb werden wir unverzüglich gerichtlich vorgehen"


Dort ist auch der Text der Abmahnung zu finden.


----------



## dvill (30 September 2014)

http://www.watchlist-internet.at/ab...hr-auf-b2b-beschaffungsplattformde-ohne-wert/


> Keine Möglichkeit, günstige Ware zu erhalten
> 
> Die Watchlist Internet hat im Zeitraum 03.07.2014 bis 19.09.2014 insgesamt zwölfmal versucht, Waren über „ B2B-Beschaffungsplattform.de“ zu beziehen. Dabei kamen wir zu dem ernüchternden Ergebnis, dass es bei keinem der Versuche möglich war, einen Kauf erfolgreich abzuschließen.
> 
> Aus diesem Grund muss das Fazit gezogen werden, dass die „Anmeldegebühr“ für die Plattform in Höhe von 240 Euro keinen angemessenen Gegenwert hat.


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Oktober 2014)

Wenn dem tatsächlich so ist, dann würde das den Betrugstatbestand unausweichlich machen.


----------



## Hippo (1 Oktober 2014)

Erklär das mal dem StA in Chemnitz ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (1 Oktober 2014)

Hippo schrieb:


> Erklär das mal dem StA in Chemnitz ...


Das wäre in etwa so wirkungsvoll, als wenn man einem Ochsen ins Horn pfetzt.....


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Oktober 2014)

Naja. Wahrscheinlich wie der "Passierschein A38"...

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=asterix+passierschein+a+38


----------



## Hippo (1 Oktober 2014)

Oder der ...
btw - ab dem WE 12/10 könnten wir mal wieder was ausmachen


----------



## dvill (5 Oktober 2014)

Wie geht

"Verkauf der Mitgliedschaft via Telefon" ?

Türkische Callcenter sind durch den Vertrieb von Lotterieteilnahmen usw. gut bekannt. Man darf gespannt sein.


----------



## dvill (8 Oktober 2014)

http://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICHT...-Internetfirma-droht-Klage-artikel9001262.php


> 70.000 Mitglieder habe er, sagt J.


Bei 240 Euro/Jahr macht er dann 16,8 Mio. Euro Umsatz.

http://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICHT...-Internetfirma-droht-Klage-artikel9001262.php


> J. strebt nach eigenen Angaben dieses Jahr mehr als zehn Millionen Euro Umsatz an.


Warum will er seinen Umsatz verkleinern?

Verstehe ich nicht.

Die Bilanz im Bundesanzeiger von 2012 verstehe ich auch nicht. Wo stecken die 16,8 Mios?


----------



## Reducal (9 Oktober 2014)

Du hast hochgerechnet, denn von den angeblich 70.000 Mitgliedern dürft nur ein geringer Teil bezahlt haben und das auch nur ein Mal. Die Mitgliederzahl ist doch bestimmt die komplette Anzahl etwa der letzten neun Jahre. So lange kennen wir die Melangonier zumindest hier.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (9 Oktober 2014)

Na ja, was auf Abzockers Aussagen zu geben ist, wissen wir ja spätestens seit ein gewisser *Stacheldrahtkönig *die Anzahl seiner Kritiker mit ca. _30 bis 40 durchgeknallten Netzindianern _beziffert hat (ist übrigens nicht seine eigene Wortschöpfung, sondern die eines seine Freiheitsstafe nicht antreten wollenden Freiherrn).

Tatsächlich ergaben Messungen während des letzten Jahres einen Durchschnitt von ca. 10.000 Anmeldungen monatlich. Aufgrund des höheren Abzockentgelts rechnet sich diese Abofalle selbst bei einer Zahlquote von ca. 2,5 % immer noch. Auszugehen ist mit einer "Opferzahl" von eher 5 %, womit er richtig profitabel wäre.

Nachdem aber kürzlich 50 % des Geschäftsanteils zum Preis von EUR 60.000 zum Kauf angeboten wurden, ist davon auszugehen, dass ein nicht unerheblicher Anteil der Beute an "Franchisegebühr" abgeführt werden muss, ansonsten wäre der Kaufpreis eher lächerlich gering, oder er erwischt tatsächlich sogar weniger als die 2,5 % initialen Zahler (wie sagte ein weiterer Abzocker so treffend: "_Dumme und Angstzahler_").

Übrigens Reducal, ich muss Dir widersprechen, es heißt nicht "*Melangonie*r" sondern "*Melangauner*".


----------



## Antiscammer (11 Oktober 2014)

Bevor man irgendwelchen Zahlenangaben aus der Quelle eines Abzockers selbst Glauben schenkt, sollte man sehr skeptisch sein. Es gibt keine Möglichkeit, das zu überprüfen. 

Warum er Anteile verkaufen will, darüber kann man nur spekulieren. Möglicherweise will er das Prozesskostenrisiko verkleinern.


----------



## Reducal (11 Oktober 2014)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Warum er Anteile verkaufen will, darüber kann man nur spekulieren.








Die Melangonier waren ja der Herr J. und der Herr W. Von letzterem sieht man bei den Fußzeilen der Mahnungen und den Briefköpfen nichts mehr und lt. im Handelsregister ist er seit fast einem Jahr ausgeschieden. Bleibt nur noch der eine Kosmonaut und der möchte bestimmt sortiert nach den Sternen greifen.


----------



## dvill (15 November 2014)

http://www.hee-rechtsanwaelte.de/ka...lick/fall/b2b-technologies-chemnitz-gmbh.html


> Wir haben die B2B Technologies Chemnitz GmbH daraufhin für unsere Mandantin angeschrieben und damit konfrontiert, dass wir entsprechend dem Urteil des Landgerichts Berlin vom 30.04.2014, Az. 84 S 132/13, davon ausgehen, dass überhaupt kein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist.
> 
> Hilfsweise haben wir die Willenserklärung unserer Mandantin wegen arglistiger Täuschung gemäß § 123 BGB angefochten.





> Die B2B Technologies Chemnitz GmbH hat dann unserer Mandantin kurzfristig geantwortet, dass sie „den Vertrag im Rahmen einer Kulanz, ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht“ aufhebt.


----------



## bernhard (25 November 2014)

Schöne Bewertungen:

https://plus.google.com/116961641642941081610/about


----------



## bernhard (2 Dezember 2014)

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-sach...ologies-chemnitz-werbung-mit-falschen-preisen


> 02.12.2014
> Landgericht Leipzig untersagt B2B Technologies Chemnitz Werbung mit falschen Preisen
> Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen mit Eilantrag erfolgreich
> 
> ...


----------



## dvill (2 Dezember 2014)

http://www.mimikama.at/allgemein/la...logies-chemnitz-werbung-mit-falschen-preisen/


> Die Strategie des Unternehmens hat sich in den letzten Monaten erheblich geändert.
> 
> Für Anfang November war die Eröffnung von Portalen in anderen europäischen Ländern angekündigt. Seit etwa einer Woche sind die deutschen Firmenpräsenzen offline und die zugehörigen Domains gelöscht. Lediglich die Handelsplattform unter der Domain b2b-beschaffungsplattform.de ist noch aktiv.


Löst die Verbraucherzentrale das Problem mit dem Behördenversagen in Chemnitz?


----------



## bernhard (4 Dezember 2014)

Wiederholung abgetrennt: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...e-ab-11-2013-b2b-technologies-chemnitz.47436/


----------



## bernhard (5 Januar 2015)

Kehrt Vernunft ein?

http://whois.domaintools.com/b2b-urteile.de


> B2b-Urteile.de is for sale!


----------



## dvill (8 Januar 2015)

http://www.freiepresse.de/WIRTSCHAF...nline-Umsatzmillionaere-an-artikel9080752.php


> Hunderte Kunden sehen sich indes getäuscht. Sie erstatteten Anzeige, weil sie statt der in Aussicht gestellten Super-Schnäppchen nur eine Rechnung über mindestens 240 Euro Mitgliedsbeitrag und eine zusätzliche Gebühr für die Anmeldung auf J. Plattformen erhielten. Die Chemnitzer Staatsanwaltschaft durchsuchte daraufhin die Büros, beschlagnahmte Technik. Nach mehr als sechs Jahren Ermittlungen hat sie jetzt Mitte Dezember Anklage erhoben.





> Gestern Morgen öffnete niemand bei B2B Technologies Chemnitz die Tür. Auch eine Mail-Anfrage ließ J. bis gestern unbeantwortet. Vor einem halben Jahr hatte er aber eingeräumt, dass die Vermittlungsquote zu Melango.de-Zeiten nicht allzu gut gewesen sei. "Das liegt an den Verkäufern", sagte er damals. Die habe seine Firma bei Beschwerden oft mehrfach anschreiben müssen. "Dann teilten die uns mit: Wir können auf der Plattform doch ohne Auftragsbestätigung alles solange anbieten, wie wir wollen.


----------



## dvill (15 Januar 2015)

http://www.b2b-beschaffungsplattform.de/index.php/de/Impressum/p-impressum


> Liquidator: D. J.


Die Richtung stimmt.


----------



## dvill (20 Januar 2015)

Handelsregister schrieb:
			
		

> Amtsgericht Chemnitz Aktenzeichen: HRB 22402 	Bekannt gemacht am: 07.01.2015 18:31 Uhr





> Die Gesellschaft ist aufgelöst.


Das Mahngeklapper geht trotzdem weiter:

http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/b2b-chemnitz-david-jaehn-mahnung


> ich habe heute meine dritte Mahnung bekommen... da ich unbewusst einen Vertrag mit ihnen abgeschlossen habe, und kein Gewebe besitze, wollte ich hier mal fragen ob ich die Zahlung leisten soll...?


----------



## dvill (28 Januar 2015)

http://www.jurablogs.com/go/b2b-tec...adbach-kein-wirksamer-vertrag-mit-verbraucher


> AG Mönchengladbach, Urteil vom 21.01.2015, 4 C 7/14





> Es wird festgestellt, dass zwischen dem Kläger und der Beklagten durch die Registrierung des Klägers vom 24. September 2013 auf der Seite „onlybusiness48.de” der Beklagten kein wirksamer Vertrag zu der Kundennummer EQ-308[…] der Beklagten über die Nutzung des online-Angebotes „onlybusiness48.de” besteht, aus dem die Beklagte die Zahlung von Nutzungsgebühren in Höhe von 240,00 EUR pro Jahr von dem Kläger verlangen kann.


Da ist ein Ende des Leidens in Sicht.


----------



## dvill (31 Januar 2015)

http://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICHT...iert-sein-Ramsch-Reich-B2B-artikel9101998.php


> Chemnitzer Online-König liquidiert sein Ramsch-Reich "B2B"


Ramsch stimmt, König nicht. Es ging wohl mehr um Onlinebanditentum.


----------



## dvill (11 Februar 2015)

http://www.freiepresse.de/WIRTSCHAF...r-B2B-Chef-erneut-verklagt-artikel9110673.php


> Chemnitzer B2B-Chef erneut verklagt
> Verbraucherschutz will "unrechtmäßig" erzielte Gewinne einziehen lassen


----------



## dvill (16 Juli 2015)

Post vom Liquidator:

http://www.radziwill.info/8-Teil-B2...-aufgeloest-Staatsanwaltschaft-erhebt-Anklage


> Update vom 14.07.2015:
> 
> In diesen Sommertagen wird wieder das Abkassieren durch die längst aufgelöste B2B Technologies Chemnitz versucht. Erneut wurden tausende Mahnungen verschickt.





> Wir erwarten Ihre Zahlung in Höhe von 240 EUR bis zum […]
> Unsere Bankverbindung:
> IBAN: SK30 5200 0000 0000 1614 2935
> BIC: OTPVSKBX“
> ...


----------



## dvill (31 Juli 2015)

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-sachsen.de/abofallenbetreiber-muss-unrechtsgewinne-herausgeben


> 27.07.2015
> 
> Abofallenbetreiber muss Unrechtsgewinne herausgeben
> 
> Landgericht Leipzig gibt Gewinnabschöpfungsklage der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen statt





> Die B2B Technologies Chemnitz GmbH und ihr alleiniger Geschäftsführer D. J. müssen unrechtmäßig erzielte Gewinne, die durch bestimmte unlautere Geschäftspraktiken entstanden sind, an die Staatskasse herausgeben. Das hat das Landgericht Leipzig unter anderem mit einem Urteil am 16. Juli 2015 entschieden (Aktenzeichen: 05 O 3496/14).


----------



## dvill (31 Juli 2015)

http://www.freiepresse.de/NACHRICHT...-Gewinn-an-Staat-abfuehren-artikel9261355.php


> J. hat am Mittwoch eine Anfrage der "Freien Presse" zum Leipziger Urteil und zu den Vorwürfen unbeantwortet gelassen. Zuvor hatte er aber mehrfach erklärt, er selbst sei Opfer betrügerischer Verbraucher und unseriöser Verkäufer geworden. Urteile zu seinen Gunsten belegten das.


https://mopo24.de/nachrichten/sachsens-schlimmste-abzocker-werden-zur-kasse-gebeten-9216


> Jetzt geht es Sachsens Oberabzockern ans Portmonee!


Mit Foto.


----------



## Antiscammer (1 August 2015)

Er soll sich bei Mutti ausheulen.


----------

